# BigKids 26 week cut/prep



## BigKid

In my last journal which wasn't very well kept I said I'd be starting a new journal when I was back to where I was at before, I'm now there and further! Happy days:thumb: Once I'd gotten up to the weight I was aiming for which was 18.6st I decided it was time to start cutting, so reduced by calories from 4095 down to 3500 for a bit and then dropped down to 3000 doing a carb timing diet which I did for a little while last year and seemed to work quite well for me in terms of satiety as well as the all important fat loss.

*Background*

Age: 19

Height: 6ft

Weight: 17.2

Training experience: 6-7 years

Cycle history: 3-4 cycles

*Diet*

Meal 1: Shake consisting of 50g Natural Peanut Butter, 200g Egg Whites, 13g Dr Zak's Coconut Oil, 87g Oats and 1 Scoop of BBW Chocolate Orange Whey

Meal 2: Pre-workout 100g Basmati Rice, 160g Chicken Breast, 77g Oats

Meal 3 Post-workout 115g Basmati Rice, 160g Chicken Breast

Meal 4: 200g Egg Whites

Meal 5: 50g Natural Peanut Butter, 1 Scoop BBW Chocolate Orange Whey

Calories 2926

Protein 271g

Carbohydrates 278g

Fat 82g

*Training*

Monday: Quads & Calves

Tuesday: Back & Biceps

Wednesday: Rest Day

Thursday: Delts, Traps & Triceps

Friday: Chest, Hamstrings & Forearms

Saturday: Rest Day

Sunday: Rest Day

*Gear*

As of right now I'm currently on 1.5ml 375mg of AP Induject (Sustanon) a week jabbing M/W/F, once I get to May 4th I'll be 20 weeks out and will begin a TTM cycle of 3ml per week jabbing M/W/F

Where I was at 2-3 months after my first competition







Where I'm at a week into my cut









Starting Weight 18.6, current weight 17.2 so I've dropped 18lbs since the 25th March

Cheat meals are usually either friday or saturday so will be uploading some food porn :thumb:


----------



## BigKid

It's cheat meal day today and I've been craving a KFC for quite some time now, so I'll be going for a nice quiet romantic post workout meal with the girlfriend:lol:


----------



## BigKid

@FelonE we can be log buddies, this will be my first proper tren run as well mate:clap:


----------



## BigKid

@BettySwallocks @PHMG @TommyBananas @seandog69 @andyhuggins


----------



## BettySwallocks

looking good sir :beer:

You just had to go and mention KFC didn't you?!

Think I'm gunna have to take a trip there right now, may even call for a beer on the way back, with the sun cracking the flags out there.

And of course... 'subbed'


----------



## BigKid

BettySwallocks said:


> looking good sir :beer:
> 
> You just had to go and mention KFC didn't you?!
> 
> Think I'm gunna have to take a trip there right now, may even call for a beer on the way back, with the sun cracking the flags out there.
> 
> And of course... 'subbed'


Cheers mate!

Haha I've been gagging for one for weeks now, reckon I'm gonna have a big daddy box meal with coleslaw and a milkybar krushem with one of those burrito things:devil2:

The weathers been great here for a few days and suddenly it's gone to complete **** with rain and clouds and no sun :cursing:


----------



## richardrahl

You're a big 'ol lump for 19, bud.

I'll be dropping in to see how you progress. :thumbup1:


----------



## TommyBananas

BigKid said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Haha I've been gagging for one for weeks now, reckon I'm gonna have a big daddy box meal with coleslaw and a milkybar krushem with one of those burrito things:devil2:
> 
> The weathers been great here for a few days and suddenly it's gone to complete **** with rain and clouds and no sun :cursing:


Just fit these foods in your macros when you feel like it :--)


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey @BigKid looking great buddy :thumb: Will be in for the ride for sure. Enjoy the cheat meal with the girlfriend.


----------



## BigKid

TommyBananas said:


> Just fit these foods in your macros when you feel like it :--)


I'm terrible with trying to fit foods in mate, I just can't do it, if I start eating anything junky I just gorge myself until I can't move, I find it easier to just keep it to once a week haha


----------



## BigKid

richardrahl said:


> You're a big 'ol lump for 19, bud.
> 
> I'll be dropping in to see how you progress. :thumbup1:


Haha cheers mate:thumbup1:


----------



## BigKid

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @BigKid looking great buddy :thumb: Will be in for the ride for sure. Enjoy the cheat meal with the girlfriend.


Oh I will, she's been doing some dieting with me as well so we'll be walking in there like 2 malnourished africans:lol:


----------



## BigKid

Off to the gym to hit some chest, hams and forearms, will update with the workout later tonight:thumb:


----------



## FelonE1

In mate. Bloody size of ya lol


----------



## banzi

26 weeks diet?

Seriously, why?


----------



## C.Hill

banzi said:


> 26 weeks diet?
> 
> Seriously, why?


That's what I thought, 5.5 months of dieting lmao fcuk that!


----------



## seandog69

still a big lump arent ya, coming on here with your muscles and low age count, and yes im still going to the atm to give you me lunch money 

cant wait to see how you fare in a month @BigKid


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> In mate. Bloody size of ya lol


Lmao thanks mate, soon to be skinny skinny:lol:


----------



## BigKid

banzi said:


> 26 weeks diet?
> 
> Seriously, why?


It's only my 2nd competition and I want to come in absolutely shredded so I want to leave myself more than enough time because my last prep was 16 weeks and it wasn't enough time, plus I just felt unhealthy at the weight I was


----------



## BigKid

seandog69 said:


> still a big lump arent ya, coming on here with your muscles and low age count, and yes im still going to the atm to give you me lunch money
> 
> cant wait to see how you fare in a month @BigKid


Still have to get even bigger:lol: still waiting on that money you fvcker :gun_bandana: yeah I'm excited for it mate


----------



## banzi

BigKid said:


> It's only my 2nd competition and I want to come in absolutely shredded so I want to leave myself more than enough time because my last prep was 16 weeks and it wasn't enough time, plus I just felt unhealthy at the weight I was


any comp photos?


----------



## BigKid

banzi said:


> any comp photos?


Yeah they're on my phone let me find them mate


----------



## BigKid

banzi said:


> any comp photos?


----------



## BigKid

banzi said:


> any comp photos?


You don't need to tell me how far out of shape I was it's terrible


----------



## andyhuggins

Which comp and which cat mate?


----------



## BigKid

andyhuggins said:


> Which comp and which cat mate?


It was the Welsh grand prix last may in the teens category mate


----------



## andyhuggins

BigKid said:


> It was the Welsh grand prix last may in the teens category mate


it was good show experience for you mate. at your age you have it all to play for, without a doubt.


----------



## spudsy

Looking good mate, you'll be a right lump in a couple of years if you stay with it,, subbed


----------



## BigKid

andyhuggins said:


> it was good show experience for you mate. at your age you have it all to play for, without a doubt.


Yeah that's the main reason I wanted to do the comp


----------



## BigKid

spudsy said:


> Looking good mate, you'll be a right lump in a couple of years if you stay with it,, subbed


Couldn't imagine not doing it mate haha


----------



## andyhuggins

BigKid said:


> Yeah that's the main reason I wanted to do the comp


No doubt you learnt a lot from the comp that you can put into practice in the near future.


----------



## BigKid

andyhuggins said:


> No doubt you learnt a lot from the comp that you can put into practice in the near future.


I learnt so much from that prep mate it's mad to think, even knowing that there's still so much to learn!


----------



## andyhuggins

BigKid said:


> I learnt so much from that prep mate it's mad to think, even knowing that there's still so much to learn!


I am glad you think there is a lot to learn mate. I believe you will go far buddy.


----------



## BigKid

andyhuggins said:


> I am glad you think there is a lot to learn mate. I believe you will go far buddy.


I honestly don't think any one person will be able to learn it all, its just so varied from person to person that makes it all the harder to grasp, I hope so, my aim is to go quite far into the game


----------



## andyhuggins

BigKid said:


> I honestly don't think aguys t ny one person will be able to learn it all, its just so varied from person to person that makes it all the harder to grasp, I hope so, my aim is to go quite far into the game


Exactly learn what you can from the best guys you can on this thread.


----------



## BigKid

andyhuggins said:


> Exactly learn what you can from the best guys you can on this thread.


I always try to take a lot of things on board, they usually float around my head and I remember them when something valid or relevant comes up to do with training, diet or gear etc


----------



## BigKid

Cheat meal from earlier, everything except one of the fries, one krushem, fillet burger, wrap and popcorn chicken is mine, it was oh so good:wub:


----------



## BigKid

Training for today was chest and hamstrings

Chest

Incline DB Press 15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 35kg, 45kg, 55kg (9 reps), 60kg (3 reps) all for 10 reps

Flat Bench Press 60kg, 80kg, 100kg all for 10 drop set on the last set down to 60kg until failure

Incline Machine Chest Press 30kg, 30kg, 30kg all for 10 reps

Cable flyes 5, 6, 7 on the rack

Hamstrings

Seated Leg Curls 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10 on the rack out of 21 for 10 reps

Standing One Leg Hamstring Curl 1, 2, 3 all for 10 reps with a squeeze

Stiff Leg Deadlift 60kg, 80kg, 100kg all for 10 reps with a squeeze at the top

Would normally do forearms, but I've got a bit of a dodgy left wrist atm, this is the second time it's felt like this, so thought it best to skip forearms this week


----------



## BigKid

Up 1lb from yesterday's cheat meal, and it's rest day *sigh*


----------



## BigKid

Being as I'm not training today I may as well train my muscle pup with the rope whilst my mother's overgrown gerbil looks onwards:lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

liking your dog mate. That KFC looked epic :thumbup1:


----------



## BigKid

andyhuggins said:


> liking your dog mate. That KFC looked epic :thumbup1:


Ahh she's lovely haha, a right little lap dog when she wants to be, I bought the Chihuahua for my mum a while ago, said she's wanted one since she was a kid lol, it was so nice haha, my mate works there as well so he gave us a nice discount


----------



## BigKid

Back down to 17.2 so the water weights come back off, another rest day, bored out of my mind, might start going to the gym on Saturday as well and just have Sunday off before legs


----------



## BigKid

Anyone tried that beanies flavoured coffee from tesco? Got some irish cream flavored coming:devil2:


----------



## zak007

Looking good for 19!

Would say add in some extra work for back to bring it up to standard


----------



## BigKid

zak007 said:


> Looking good for 19!
> 
> Would say add in some extra work for back to bring it up to standard


Cheers mate, yeah I think my back is one of my weak points along with my calves for sure, think it needs more width?


----------



## BigKid

Been subjected to tesco chicken for a week as I couldn't get my usual musclefood order in, it's fvcking horrendous, like chewing an old boot and my coffee didn't come either, cvnts.


----------



## BigKid

Walking to the gym now, doing circuits this week, usually do two weeks heavy for 10, one week supersets, trisets etc and then a week of circuits, will post up the workout later on, quads and calves


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Walking to the gym now, doing circuits this week, usually do two weeks heavy for 10, one week supersets, trisets etc and then a week of circuits, will post up the workout later on, quads and calves


Your a big lad for 19 mate, I am just about to turn 20 and wish Id been training for as long as you now  How tall are you?

Whats your cycle history like?

Ill be starting a journal when I start my first proper cycle back end of this week so ill tag you init :thumbup1:


----------



## BigKid

ajguy1243 said:


> Your a big lad for 19 mate, I am just about to turn 20 and wish Id been training for as long as you now  How tall are you?
> 
> Whats your cycle history like?
> 
> Ill be starting a journal when I start my first proper cycle back end of this week so ill tag you init :thumbup1:


Haha thanks mate, I turn 20 myself in June, getting old  I'm 6ft mate.

Done 3 cycles now mate, 1st one was just test e and deca for 10 weeks, 2nd one was for a comp and this is my 3rd one now which was sus, npp and anadrol, doing another this year for a comp, most likely going to be a ttm blend, so only done 2 bulking cycles mate. Yeah sounds good I'll keep an eye out for it bud


----------



## BigKid

Going to be sticking some progress pictures up later on as I'll be just under 3 weeks into this diet


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Haha thanks mate, I turn 20 myself in June, getting old  I'm 6ft mate.
> 
> Done 3 cycles now mate, 1st one was just test e and deca for 10 weeks, 2nd one was for a comp and this is my 3rd one now which was sus, npp and anadrol, doing another this year for a comp, most likely going to be a ttm blend, so only done 2 bulking cycles mate. Yeah sounds good I'll keep an eye out for it bud


Sounds daft but I'm dreading turning 20 haha! Seems like getting old... You got ambitions to compete and turn pro then mate? I really don't fancy competing at the moment... My career takes up to much time so I don't want to take my eyes off that.

Where are you based mate?


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Haha thanks mate, I turn 20 myself in June, getting old  I'm 6ft mate.
> 
> Done 3 cycles now mate, 1st one was just test e and deca for 10 weeks, 2nd one was for a comp and this is my 3rd one now which was sus, npp and anadrol, doing another this year for a comp, most likely going to be a ttm blend, so only done 2 bulking cycles mate. Yeah sounds good I'll keep an eye out for it bud


Getting old? Bloody puppy mate lol.

Big one though lol


----------



## Jalex

In mate. Looking great for 19 wow!


----------



## BigKid

ajguy1243 said:


> Sounds daft but I'm dreading turning 20 haha! Seems like getting old... You got ambitions to compete and turn pro then mate? I really don't fancy competing at the moment... My career takes up to much time so I don't want to take my eyes off that.
> 
> Where are you based mate?


Lmao the end of an era:lol: Yeah I've always aspired to turn pro since i was about 14-15 mate, its all preference mate, although I'd definitely say don't compete if you don't absolutely 100% want to do it because it requires so much effort and attention to detail. If your career is more important that's fine mate, some people choose different things, if you like to work that's great, although I'd only want to work to live the way I live rather than live to work. Based just outside Birmingham mate, yourself?


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Getting old? Bloody puppy mate lol.
> 
> Big one though lol


I'm just not ready to no longer be a teenager haha


----------



## BigKid

Jalex said:


> In mate. Looking great for 19 wow!


Cheers mate, lots more to come though:thumb:


----------



## BigKid

Session today was Quads and calves, did it in circuits

Quads

Leg Extensions 25 reps for 3 warm up sets increasing the weight after each set, max on the rack is about 20 i think, did 3, 5, 7 and then did 3 working sets of 20 of 9, 11 and 13

Leg Press 200kg, 240kg, 280kg all for 10 reps

DB Bench Squats (like box squats but with DB's and obviously a bench instead of a box) 35kg DB's so 70kg altogether for 15 reps for 3 sets

Then did BB lunges on their own, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg each for 10 reps on each leg so 20 reps in a set for 3 sets

Calves

Standing Calf Raise

Out of a rack of 30, 9, 10, 11 each for 10 reps

Supersetted with seated calf raises for 10 reps 3 sets, 20kg, 40kg, 50kg

That was it, in and out in 50 minutes


----------



## zak007

BigKid said:


> Cheers mate, yeah I think my back is one of my weak points along with my calves for sure, think it needs more width?


Yeah would say width should take priority, lots of pullups, pulldowns, straight arm rope pulldowns stretching lats at top & bent over rows would do it

Calves I'm bringing mines upto scratch & if you actually train them like you would other muscles they will grow, most normally just train them half ****d


----------



## BigKid

zak007 said:


> Yeah would say width should take priority, lots of pullups, pulldowns, straight arm rope pulldowns stretching lats at top & bent over rows would do it
> 
> Calves I'm bringing mines upto scratch & if you actually train them like you would other muscles they will grow, most normally just train them half ****d


I've always considered doing 2 back days, one for width and one for thickness like some of the pros do, yeah my calves have always been ****, one time they grew the best I was following flex lewis' calf routine, **** was brutal, gonna have to start doing that again I reckon, took a fall back though when I sprained my ankle badly last september, my achilles heel is still tight from it so its hard to get the full stretch on it


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Lmao the end of an era:lol: Yeah I've always aspired to turn pro since i was about 14-15 mate, its all preference mate, although I'd definitely say don't compete if you don't absolutely 100% want to do it because it requires so much effort and attention to detail. If your career is more important that's fine mate, some people choose different things, if you like to work that's great, although I'd only want to work to live the way I live rather than live to work. Based just outside Birmingham mate, yourself?


It is isn't it???? sounds daft but so true haha!

Good mate, really good you've always had that dream so hopefully you reach it ???? my career is what keeps me going in life... Sounds daft because I'm only so young but my aspiration is to be a millionaire by 25 and Im on the way... Buying my first house soon so will have the by 20 and will be buying and selling to move my way up!

I'm just north of Stoke mate so not so far away. Maybe arrange a session one day as its only 50 mins to Birmingham for me! I've started doing a few sessions at strength asylum in Stoke (where Eddie hall trains) and its a ****ing awesome gym!!


----------



## BigKid

ajguy1243 said:


> It is isn't it???? sounds daft but so true haha!
> 
> Good mate, really good you've always had that dream so hopefully you reach it ???? my career is what keeps me going in life... Sounds daft because I'm only so young but my aspiration is to be a millionaire by 25 and Im on the way... Buying my first house soon so will have the by 20 and will be buying and selling to move my way up!
> 
> I'm just north of Stoke mate so not so far away. Maybe arrange a session one day as its only 50 mins to Birmingham for me! I've started doing a few sessions at strength asylum in Stoke (where Eddie hall trains) and its a ****ing awesome gym!!


Definitely mate haha, yeah that's definitely my goal, I can't revert back to being a normal person it's just impossible, I had a week off a while back so thought may as well eat normally for a week and I was absolutely fvcking stumped what to buy for my shopping, still ended up buying like 4 packs of burgers and had that for dinner every night, repetition and organisation is just ingrained into me:lol: hey man I reckon I'd rather be about to buy a house than be in my position, at uni atm:lol: yeah sounds good mate, you going to the bodypower this year?


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Definitely mate haha, yeah that's definitely my goal, I can't revert back to being a normal person it's just impossible, I had a week off a while back so thought may as well eat normally for a week and I was absolutely fvcking stumped what to buy for my shopping, still ended up buying like 4 packs of burgers and had that for dinner every night, repetition and organisation is just ingrained into me:lol: hey man I reckon I'd rather be about to buy a house than be in my position, at uni atm:lol: yeah sounds good mate, you going to the bodypower this year?


I go to Uni part time mate, one day a week and my company pay! What are you doing at Uni?

I don't think I am unfortunately but I'll let you know if I am. It is my birthday weekend and I'm planning a lads holiday for the weekend but if that doesn't go to plan I will deffinetley be there! I'm assuming you are?


----------



## BigKid

ajguy1243 said:


> I go to Uni part time mate, one day a week and my company pay! What are you doing at Uni?
> 
> I don't think I am unfortunately but I'll let you know if I am. It is my birthday weekend and I'm planning a lads holiday for the weekend but if that doesn't go to plan I will deffinetley be there! I'm assuming you are?


What is it you do career wise mate? Studying sports therapy, first year, what are you studying?

Was gonna say if you are could always head out to one of the gym's afterwards, yeah I am mate on the saturday, where you planning to go for that mate?


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> What is it you do career wise mate? Studying sports therapy, first year, what are you studying?
> 
> Was gonna say if you are could always head out to one of the gym's afterwards, yeah I am mate on the saturday, where you planning to go for that mate?


Construction Project Management mate, been doing it nearly 3 years as I started at 17. That also what I'm studying at Uni, in my second head part time.

If I go to body power that sounds like a plan as I'll probably be staying over as well.

If it goes to plan I'm hoping to do either Barcelona or Amsterdam - not to sure yet! Barcelona would be a boozy one where as Amsterdam would be bit more chilled haha!


----------



## BigKid

ajguy1243 said:


> Construction Project Management mate, been doing it nearly 3 years as I started at 17. That also what I'm studying at Uni, in my second head part time.
> 
> If I go to body power that sounds like a plan as I'll probably be staying over as well.
> 
> If it goes to plan I'm hoping to do either Barcelona or Amsterdam - not to sure yet! Barcelona would be a boozy one where as Amsterdam would be bit more chilled haha!


Sounds like you're on the right path in life mate, when I pass this degree and do it self employed I could very easily be charging upwards of £40 for one session, good for me haha.

Yeah let me know mate.

By chilled you mean with some herbal remedies:whistling: haha


----------



## zak007

BigKid said:


> I've always considered doing 2 back days, one for width and one for thickness like some of the pros do, yeah my calves have always been ****, one time they grew the best I was following flex lewis' calf routine, **** was brutal, gonna have to start doing that again I reckon, took a fall back though when I sprained my ankle badly last september, my achilles heel is still tight from it so its hard to get the full stretch on it


I would say thickness isn't too bad but could be better, 2 days if you can do it would be good to speed things up

My calves the same, I do them hardcore in gym weighted & pre bed bodyweight


----------



## BigKid

zak007 said:


> I would say thickness isn't too bad but could be better, 2 days if you can do it would be good to speed things up
> 
> My calves the same, I do them hardcore in gym weighted & pre bed bodyweight


Only do 4 days at the gym currently and want to up it to 5 so could do my weak points on that day, never really thought about doing them at home, routine I used to do was 1 weighted exercise followed by 2 bodyweight for 3 sets each and then go on to do 2 more of those circuits, so 3 weighted exercises and 6 bodyweight exercises, a lot of volume tbh


----------



## zak007

BigKid said:


> Only do 4 days at the gym currently and want to up it to 5 so could do my weak points on that day, never really thought about doing them at home, routine I used to do was 1 weighted exercise followed by 2 bodyweight for 3 sets each and then go on to do 2 more of those circuits, so 3 weighted exercises and 6 bodyweight exercises, a lot of volume tbh


You can even add a little work at the end of another workout

I followed this along with heavy calf work in gym : https://www.t-nation.com/training/answer-for-massive-calves


----------



## BigKid

zak007 said:


> You can even add a little work at the end of another workout
> 
> I followed this along with heavy calf work in gym : https://www.t-nation.com/training/answer-for-massive-calves


Yeah that sounds good mate, gonna give that a go starting... Now haha cheers:thumb:


----------



## BigKid

17.1 today, waiting in for a "parcel" then heading to the gym for back and biceps


----------



## BigKid

@TommyBananas, something for you :lol:


----------



## BigKid

Back & Biceps session finito

Close grip lat pull down, weight goes up to 20

6 sets of 10 reps, 8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 16

Bench Barbell Rows (leaning on an incline bench, gives a stricter movement)

3 sets of 10, 60kg, 100kg, 120kg

Seated unilateral row machine

3 sets of 10, 20kg, 40kg, 60lg

Pull ups 3 sets of 6

Biceps

DB Curls

5 sets of 10, 17.5kg, 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg

Cybex preacher curl machine

3 sets of 10, 5, 6, 7

One arm cable curls

3 sets of 10 with one drop set of 3 sets of 10, 1, 2, 3 and then 3, 2, 1 until failure


----------



## BigKid

Just having a look at some old ronnie coleman footage back in 1993, the man was incredible, his waist was absolutely tiny, think it was 29 inches someone said, definitely one of the best bodybuilders ever imo


----------



## BigKid

Bang on 17st today, not worried about the rate at which the weights dropping atm because I expected it to be this fast, it always is for me at the start then slowly tapers down and has been doing exactly that, roughly at 1lb a day now whereas during the first and second week it was 2/3+ lbs a day, once it completely comes to a halt I'll then add in 3-4 fasted cardio sessions a week of 30 minutes at about 120-140bpm


----------



## BigKid

Walking to the gym now, meant to be rest day but probably just going to change my routine to 5-6 days a week now I'm dieting, will have to see what time allows properly once I'm back at uni, training Delts and traps today, going to be doing hams tris and forearms on their own day


----------



## BigKid

Workout today was Delts & Traps

*DB Shoulder Press*

15kg x 15

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 6

*Seated Front DB Raise*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Cable Side Laterals*

2 x 10

3 x 10

4 x 10

4 x 10, 3 x 10 and then 2 x 10 (dropset)

*Bent Over Rear Laterals*

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

*Face Pulls*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

*Side Laterals On Knees*

10 x 100

Traps

*Seated DB Shrugs*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Haney Special Shrugs*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

16st 13lbs today, so that's a weight loss of 21lbs in 22 days, happy with that, cheat meal tomorrow, still not sure what to have for it, suggestions?


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> 16st 13lbs today, so that's a weight loss of 21lbs in 22 days, happy with that, cheat meal tomorrow, still not sure what to have for it, suggestions?


What weight you expecting to hit when you step on stage?


----------



## BigKid

ajguy1243 said:


> What weight you expecting to hit when you step on stage?


Last year the guy who was helping me out with my prep guesstimated that I'd be 14st ish


----------



## BigKid

Chest & Triceps done today

*Decline Bench Press*

Bar x 15

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10 this was so easy it doesn't even feel like I'm dieting

160kg x 4

140kg x 4

*Incline Chest Press Machine*

60kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Single Arm Chest Press Machine*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Cable Flyes*

4 x 10

6 x 10

8 x 10

Triceps

*Tricep Pulldowns*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 10

*Tricep Overhead DB Extensions*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 7

*Close Grip Bench Press*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Cheat meal has been decided, I'll be going to the hungry horse so expect some food porn pictures tomorrow:clap:


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Cheat meal has been decided, I'll be going to the hungry horse so expect some food porn pictures tomorrow:clap:


Fvcker lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey @BigKid nice weight lose  Enjoy the hungry horse will look forward to the food "porn" mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Fvcker lol


I've already decided what I'm having haha, can't wait


----------



## BigKid

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @BigKid nice weight lose  Enjoy the hungry horse will look forward to the food "porn" mate :thumbup1:


Hi mate how you doing? Oh I'll enjoy it haha, keep a lookout for it


----------



## andyhuggins

BigKid said:


> Hi mate how you doing? Oh I'll enjoy it haha, keep a lookout for it


I am doing just fine mate  Sweet chest etc session there buddy. I love the way you have already picked your food LOL.


----------



## BigKid

andyhuggins said:


> I am doing just fine mate  Sweet chest etc session there buddy. I love the way you have already picked your food LOL.


Good to hear:thumb: cheers mate, doesn't even feel like I'm dieting in regards to the gym atm mate, still pushing all my top weights etc feeling good no loss of energy or anything so that's good.

Haha I couldn't wait I had to get the menu up online:lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

BigKid said:


> Good to hear:thumb: cheers mate, doesn't even feel like I'm dieting in regards to the gym atm mate, still pushing all my top weights etc feeling good no loss of energy or anything so that's good.
> 
> Haha I couldn't wait I had to get the menu up online:lol:


If you are feeling like that then all is great mate, weight lose and still hitting the best weights. Happy days :thumbup1:


----------



## BigKid

Today's cheat meal





@FelonE you jealous? :lol:


----------



## BigKid

Back session from earlier

*Pull ups*

BW x 10

BW x 10

BW x 8

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns*

8 x 10

9 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

*Cable Rows*

15 x 10

17 x 10

19 x 10

*T-Bar Row*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*T-Bar Row Machine (Wide Grip)*

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Hammer Strength Rows*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Today's cheat meal
> 
> View attachment 170085
> 
> 
> View attachment 170084
> 
> 
> @FelonE you jealous?


You're evil,thought we were friends lol.

Looks nice mate


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> You're evil,thought we were friends lol.
> 
> Looks nice mate


Lmao do you not do cheat meals? Was so nice, absolutely murdered my insides though:lol:


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Lmao do you not do cheat meals? Was so nice, absolutely murdered my insides though


Not as such. I do refeeds with a packet of Rich Tea lol


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Not as such. I do refeeds with a packet of Rich Tea lol


You have those quite often haha


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> You have those quite often haha


They're good for burning fat


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> They're good for burning fat


So I've heard, got that special new ingredient in them haven't they


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> So I've heard, got that special new ingredient in them haven't they


Yep lol


----------



## BigKid

Up by a lb today so 17st bang on be back down again by tomorrow, just eating my pwo meal then going to the gym to so some hamstrings and forearms, will upload the workout later on


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Up by a lb today so 17st bang on be back down again by tomorrow, just eating my pwo meal then going to the gym to so some hamstrings and forearms, will upload the workout later on


I wish I could get to 17stone. Do you find it harder to cut than to bulk?


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> I wish I could get to 17stone. Do you find it harder to cut than to bulk?


All in time my young padawan, tbh I find both hard, bulking because I struggle to put so much away and cutting because of the monotonous repetitive behaviour, if I had to pick one probably cutting because of how restrictive it is


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> All in time my young padawan, tbh I find both hard, bulking because I struggle to put so much away and cutting because of the monotonous repetitive behaviour, if I had to pick one probably cutting because of how restrictive it is


Young? I'm old enough to be ya dad ya little whippersnapper. When I was in the war........lol.

I prefer cutting myself, not a big eater although I can put the food away when I need to haha

How much did you weigh pre training?


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Young? I'm old enough to be ya dad ya little whippersnapper. When I was in the war........lol.
> 
> I prefer cutting myself, not a big eater although I can put the food away when I need to haha
> 
> How much did you weigh pre training?


You'd be a young fvcking dad:lol: yeah I like cutting I do feel healthier and just all round better, just the food aspect, I love food haha.

Well I was 13st when I'd just started training at the school gym when I was 13 haha


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> You'd be a young fvcking dad:lol: yeah I like cutting I do feel healthier and just all round better, just the food aspect, I love food haha.
> 
> Well I was 13st when I'd just started training at the school gym when I was 13 haha


People like you really make me wish I'd started young and not been a nob. Fairplay to ya mate you've done great.


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> People like you really make me wish I'd started young and not been a nob. Fairplay to ya mate you've done great.


You've probably had a more fun life than me:lol: you'll get to where you wanna get mate just takes time, I've been at it near 7 years and I'm still nowhere near where I want to be.

Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## BigKid

Hamstrings, Calves & Forearms today

*Hamstrings*

*Seated Leg Curl*

2 x 10

4 x 10

5 x 10

7 x 10

9 x 10

11 x 10

*Lying Leg Curl*

5 x 10

7 x 10

9 x 10

*Standing Single Leg Curl*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Stiff Leg Deadlift*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Calves*

All done back to back as a tri-set

*Standing Calf Raise*

10 x 10

11 x 10

12 x 10

13 x 10

*Seated Calf Raises*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Bodyweight Calf Raises*

BW x 25

BW x 25

BW x 25

BW x 25

*Forearms*

*Reverse Bicep Curl*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*Single Arm Cable Wrist Curls*

4 x 10

6 x 10

8 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Back down to 16st 13lbs again today, rest day so just chilling out for tomorrows leg session


----------



## BigKid

Weights still 16st 13lbs, so gonna give it another day and if it doesn't budge might chuck in some cardio.

On a lighter note, just ordered 7 vials of TTM:lol: :bounce: @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Weights still 16st 13lbs, so gonna give it another day and if it doesn't budge might chuck in some cardio.
> 
> On a lighter note, just ordered 7 vials of TTM:lol: :bounce: @FelonE


----------



## BigKid

About to do legs, feeling to destroy them today with heavy squats and leg press:gun_bandana:


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> About to do legs, feeling to destroy them today with heavy squats and leg press:gun_bandana:


Fvcking torture them fvckers


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Fvcking torture them fvckers


They got mangled, had the whole gym looking haha, gonna whack the workout up now


----------



## BigKid

Heavy leg session today

*Leg extensions*

3 x 20

5 x 20

7 x 20

*Back squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 11 (got the first 5/6 myself in one block, then did the remaining 6 all rest pause until failure, courtesy of my mate/gym owner, had to lie down for 5 minutes after this as I was wheezing for breath)

*Leg press*

200g x 10

280kg x 10

360kg x 10

*Calves* supersets

*Standing calf raises*

10 x 10

11 x 10

12 x 10

*Seated calf raises*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Heavy leg session today
> 
> *Leg extensions*
> 
> 3 x 20
> 
> 5 x 20
> 
> 7 x 20
> 
> *Back squats*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 140kg x 10
> 
> 180kg x 11 (got the first 5/6 myself in one block, then did the remaining 6 all rest pause until failure, courtesy of my mate/gym owner, had to lie down for 5 minutes after this as I was wheezing for breath)
> 
> *Leg press*
> 
> 200g x 10
> 
> 280kg x 10
> 
> 360kg x 10
> 
> *Calves* supersets
> 
> *Standing calf raises*
> 
> 10 x 10
> 
> 11 x 10
> 
> 12 x 10
> 
> *Seated calf raises*
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10


Beast


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Beast


Absolutely ****ed mate, haven't even got the energy to talk atm lmao, coffee is needed


----------



## BigKid

Diets changed a little, pretty much the same calories and macros

Meal 1 3 slices wholemeal toast & 5 whole eggs

Meal 2 160g chicken breast & 100g rice

PWO Shake 1 scoop cnp pro-peptide

Meal 3 160g chicken breast & 115g rice

Meal 4 Shake of 13g coconut oil, 50g peanut butter & 1 scoop cnp pro-peptide

Meal 5 5 egg whites and shake of 50g peanut butter & 1 scoop cnp pro-peptide


----------



## BigKid

Well there's no need to chuck any cardio in atm as my weights dropped another 3lbs since yesterday which was unexpected but still can't complain


----------



## BigKid

Feeling a bit sluggish today so had to grab a can of this sh1t


----------



## BigKid

Ordered some MT2 so that I'm finally accepted into my girlfriends family as one of their own.

What was your dosing protocol for this mate @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Ordered some MT2 so that I'm finally accepted into my girlfriends family as one of their own.
> 
> What was your dosing protocol for this mate @FelonE


Will it be mixed with 2ml bac water?


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Will it be mixed with 2ml bac water?


Was gonna do it with 1ml but comes with 2ml anyway, haven't used it before mate so what do you recommend


----------



## BigKid

Back and Biceps session done, heading home for that pwo bro meal chicken and rice

*Back*

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Single arm uni-lateral rows (sat to the side)*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

*Bent over Barbell Rows*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

*Dumbell rows*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Cable bar pulldowns* (no idea what these are called, for lats though)

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

*Dumbell pullovers*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Biceps*

*Dumbell curls*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Ez bar curl*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Cybex bicep curl machine*

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Was gonna do it with 1ml but comes with 2ml anyway, haven't used it before mate so what do you recommend


Sorry mate had to pop out. Mix it with 1ml and jab up to the second little line on slin pin for two days,then third line for two days and then fourth line for two. Then after just do two and a half little lines once or twice a week. That's what I did anyway mate.

Did 2 10min beds first week and now do one 10 min a week.


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Sorry mate had to pop out. Mix it with 1ml and jab up to the second little line on slin pin for two days,then third line for two days and then fourth line for two. Then after just do two and a half little lines once or twice a week. That's what I did anyway mate.
> 
> Did 2 10min beds first week and now do one 10 min a week.


So 0.2ml for 2 days, 0.3ml for 2 days and then 0.4ml for 2 days is that? Or do you mean the lines which are smaller than the 0.1 lines so 0.01?


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> So 0.2ml for 2 days, 0.3ml for 2 days and then 0.4ml for 2 days is that? Or do you mean the lines which are smaller than the 0.1 lines so 0.01?


The smaller ones


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> The smaller ones


Ah right now I get you lol, never used a slin syringe before so was confused haha, I read elsewhere to use 0.1 ml ed for a week and then once a week to maintain


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Ah right now I get you lol, never used a slin syringe before so was confused haha, I read elsewhere to use 0.1 ml ed for a week and then once a week to maintain


Wtf you asking me for then ya tosser lol


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Wtf you asking me for then ya tosser lol


Different protocols, I like to have options you potato headed fvcker:lol:


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Different protocols, I like to have options you potato headed fvcker


Kids eh

Sigh


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Kids eh
> 
> Sigh


I'll call someone to take you away if you continue acting out with this senile behaviour:lol: Na it's just odd because there's no standard dosing protocol for the stuff, everyone seems to do something different


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> I'll call someone to take you away if you continue acting out with this senile behaviour Na it's just odd because there's no standard dosing protocol for the stuff, everyone seems to do something different


Well me and Mrs did what I said,I'm alot browner and she's changed race.


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Well me and Mrs did what I said,I'm alot browner and she's changed race.


Sounds good, to me, my new protocol then, how many vials do you go through doing that then?


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Sounds good, to me, my new protocol then, how many vials do you go through doing that then?


Lasts ages when you're maintaining


----------



## BigKid

Back at uni today, not exactly looking forward to it lmao, I'm a right lazy sh1t, 7am bro meal though with dat der barista coffee apparently


----------



## BigKid

Having to walk past the venue where my show will be held everytime I go to uni, giving me that daily kick up the ass:lol:


----------



## BigKid

Delts & traps smashed today, felt fvcking knackered only having had 4-5 hours sleep and getting up at half 6 but such is life

*Delts*

*Standing OHP*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 4

70kg x 6

*Seated front DB raise*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Standing side laterals* (leaning into a bench)

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

*Cable rear laterals*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*DB shrugs*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Seated rear DB shrugs*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

16st 9lbs today, also come to the conclusion eating scrambled egg is a royal ball ache when you're on clen:lol:


----------



## BigKid

Feeling amped the fvck up today, feels like I've got a rocket up my ****, absolutely killed my chest and triceps session today and did the 70kg on chest again even now I'm cutting, proper happy

*Chest*

*Flat DB press*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10, first 7 on my own last 3 with a spot

70kg x 6, first 2/3 on my own last 3 with a spot

*Incline BB press*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 7

*Incline machine chest press*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Cable flyes*

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

*Triceps*

*Triceps pulldowns*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 10, rack goes up to 20

*Incline OH DB extensions*

30kg x 10

40kg x 7

35kg x 10

*Dips*

Bw x 10

Bw x 8

Bw x 6


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Feeling amped the fvck up today, feels like I've got a rocket up my ****, absolutely killed my chest and triceps session today and did the 70kg on chest again even now I'm cutting, proper happy
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> *Flat DB press*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10, first 7 on my own last 3 with a spot
> 
> 70kg x 6, first 2/3 on my own last 3 with a spot
> 
> *Incline BB press*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 7
> 
> *Incline machine chest press*
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> *Cable flyes*
> 
> 4 x 10
> 
> 5 x 10
> 
> 6 x 10
> 
> *Triceps*
> 
> *Triceps pulldowns*
> 
> 6 x 10
> 
> 8 x 10
> 
> 10 x 10
> 
> 12 x 10
> 
> 14 x 10
> 
> 16 x 10, rack goes up to 20
> 
> *Incline OH DB extensions*
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 7
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> *Dips*
> 
> Bw x 10
> 
> Bw x 8
> 
> Bw x 6


Good stuff big lad


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Good stuff big lad


Cheers mate, had my guerilla rip come today, weird though because it says test e, tren a and mast p even though on the website it says test p


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Cheers mate, had my guerilla rip come today, weird though because it says test e, tren a and mast p even though on the website it says test p


Probably just a typo


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Probably just a typo


That's what I thought but it's on 7 vials lmao


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> That's what I thought but it's on 7 vials lmao


7 vials? Ya greedy bastid


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> 7 vials? Ya greedy bastid


Yessir, you're just jealous:001_tt2: gonna be running 3ml pw of rip and clen at either 80 or 120mcg ed, see how it goes, just got some new ones and my mate said he couldn't handle them had to give it away, guy he gave them to took one and it gave him a black eye from throwing up after haha gonna have to be careful with these even though I'm really stim tolerant, and 50mcg T3 ed


----------



## little_johnson

Bloody hell im 21 an youd dwarve me mate! Subbed

Strong lifts btw


----------



## BigKid

little_johnson said:


> Bloody hell im 21 an youd dwarve me mate! Subbed
> 
> Strong lifts btw


Lmao you'll get there mate:thumb: cheers man


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey @BigKid looks like things are going well buddy. Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## A1243R

Looking like your on the way buddy, is guerilla meant to be good gear?


----------



## BigKid

Back today, feel fvcked, think it's the clen, made me feel tired and lethargic last time I used it, cheat meal later though, think I'm gonna opt for pizza and burgers tonight:devil2: here's the workout anyway

*Back*

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Machine lat pulldowns*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

*DB rows*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*T bar row machine (low grip)*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Cable lat extensions*

6 x 10

9 x 10

11 x 10


----------



## BigKid

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @BigKid looks like things are going well buddy. Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, quite pleased with how things are going atm, starting to see more and more vascularity as the days go by, quad veins starting to come through nicely now as well


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Looking like your on the way buddy, is guerilla meant to be good gear?


Cheers mate, long way to go yet.

From what I've read they're meant to be well dosed and strong stuff, not used it long enough yet to comment myself but will definitely keep you all updated about it


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Cheers mate, long way to go yet.
> 
> From what I've read they're meant to be well dosed and strong stuff, not used it long enough yet to comment myself but will definitely keep you all updated about it


Sound bud, I'm on NP - three Jabs in now (12 days ish and defineltey feeling better and im wanting to shag everything :lol: being newly single its a good and bad thing


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Sound bud, I'm on NP - three Jabs in now (12 days ish and defineltey feeling better and im wanting to shag everything :lol: being newly single its a good and bad thing


Haven't had chance to use np yet, do wanna give them a whirl, yeah that's a fvcker if you don't have a girlfriend:lol:


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Haven't had chance to use np yet, do wanna give them a whirl, yeah that's a fvcker if you don't have a girlfriend:lol:


Haha it is mate! So far I'm doing ok :thumb:


----------



## BigKid

Cheat meal last night, half was mine and I had a chicken burger as well, wolfed it all within 10 minutes and then just lay down feeling fvcked:lol:


----------



## BigKid

@FelonE MT2 came mate, how do you store this stuff once it's been mixed?


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> @FelonE MT2 came mate, how do you store this stuff once it's been mixed?


Keep it in the fridge mate


----------



## little_johnson

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## BigKid

Been absolutely fvcked the last week with all the travelling and uni etc so didn't make it to the gym yesterday for hamstrings so going to do them tomorrow with quads and calves


----------



## BigKid

Heading to the gym now to do legs, getting terrible pip from this rip, hoping it's just because I'm jabbing 1.5ml atm, hope the pip will be nonexistent when I go down to 1ml jabs, had huge pip in my glute from first jab and now I've got pip in my left quad from last night's jab, if it doesn't I'll just have to get some rip from a different lab


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Heading to the gym now to do legs, getting terrible pip from this rip, hoping it's just because I'm jabbing 1.5ml atm, hope the pip will be nonexistent when I go down to 1ml jabs, had huge pip in my glute from first jab and now I've got pip in my left quad from last night's jab, if it doesn't I'll just have to get some rip from a different lab


I had a bit of pip from their test but it wasn't too bad


----------



## J1mmyc

Best start upping my game then hahaha If you need training partner kid you kno where I'm at you'll defo come in better than last year


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> I had a bit of pip from their test but it wasn't too bad


It's fvcking horrible on this rip lmao, getting rid of it and getting a different lab man


----------



## BigKid

J1mmyc said:


> Best start upping my game then hahaha If you need training partner kid you kno where I'm at you'll defo come in better than last year


Us younguns coming to get you haha, yeah sure mate message me your number on fb.

Yeah that's the plan, looking to obliterate the competition:lol:


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> It's fvcking horrible on this rip lmao, getting rid of it and getting a different lab man


Poofter


----------



## BigKid

Did quads and calves today

*Quads*

*Leg extensions*

3 x 20

5 x 20

7 x 20

9 x 20

*Front squats*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 8 (could have got 10 but the bar was slipping and my bicep was cramping)

*Leg press*

240kg x 10

240kg x 10

280kg x 10

320kg x 10

*Leg extensions*

15 x failure (got 50)

17 x failure (got 25)

Rack x failure (got 15)

*Calves*

*Standing calf raise*

10 x failure

15 x failure

Rack x failure

*Seated calf raise*

40kg x failure

60kg x failure

80kg x failure


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Poofter


Lmao I've had pip before, I call it a day when I wake up with a massive lump that's red and boiling hot:lol:


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Lmao I've had pip before, I call it a day when I wake up with a massive lump that's red and boiling hot


Fair enough mate lol not fun is it.


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Fair enough mate lol not fun is it.


Nope, especially when there's better quality oils for the same price Lmao


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Nope, especially when there's better quality oils for the same price Lmao


It's good stuff though still


----------



## BigKid

Was busy yesterday so never got chance to post my back and Biceps session up

*Back*

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Hammer strength row*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Seated low rows*

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

*DB rows*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*DB lat pullovers*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*Biceps*

*DB bicep curls*

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

*Single arm hammer curls*

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

*Cybex preacher curl machine*

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Weight hasn't budged since last Friday so gonna have a chat to couple people today and decide whether to add some cardio or drop calories further


----------



## BigKid

Hit Delts and traps yesterday

*Delts*

*Seated shoulder machine press*

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

*Standing DB front raises*

20kg x 10 with 2 second hold at the top

22.5kg x 10 with 2 second hold at the top

27.5kg x 10

*Standing single arm side laterals*

12.5kg x 10 with 2 second hold at the top

15kg x 10 with 2 second hold at the top

17.5kg x 10 with 2 second hold at the top

*Rear DB laterals* (lying on Incline bench)

10kg x 10 with 2 second hold at the top

12.5kg x 10 with 2 second hold at the top

15kg x 10 with 2 second hold at the top

*Squat machine* (press the shoulder pads with your hands like a shoulder press)

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*BB shrugs*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg - failed, absolutely no grip now and my straps broke last month so had to do another set of 140 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Getting my diet today that's been tweaked and played with by a mate of mine doing the same comp as me this year.

Had some crazy crazyyy tren dreams last night:lol:


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Getting my diet today that's been tweaked and played with by a mate of mine doing the same comp as me this year.
> 
> Had some crazy crazyyy tren dreams last night:lol:


Do you not have a coach mate or are you doing it all yourself? I don't think anyone should need a coach for training but I think Diet and PED usage up to the show would be useful!


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Do you not have a coach mate or are you doing it all yourself? I don't think anyone should need a coach for training but I think Diet and PED usage up to the show would be useful!


No mate don't have a coach, considered it but at this point not much point I'm so far out, I'll give it another thought for 12 weeks, ped usage I get plans given to me from my mate who's been competing for years and get advice from a British finals champ as well, prefer to keep it as simple as possible anyway, unfortunately being a student anyway money is tight and the prices a lot of coaches charge are crazy


----------



## BigKid

Did Chest and Triceps today

*Chest*

*Incline DB Press*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 6

*Flat Bench Press*

60kg x 10 (4 second negative)

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

*Seated Single Arm Chest Press Machine* (Sitting to the side)

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Flat Bench DB Flyes*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Triceps*

*Dip Machine*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

*Tricep Pushdowns*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

*Dips*

Bw x 10

Bw x 8

Bw x 7


----------



## BigKid

Got my diet today, probably whack it up in a bit. Trying to book my practical driving test as well and the fvcking sites down:nono:


----------



## BigKid

Did back today, got my cheat meal on the way, curry with all the trimmings:thumb:

*Back*

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Close grip lat pulldowns*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 10

18 x 10

*Underhand barbell rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*DB rows*

50kg x 10 with 2 second hold at the top

60kg x 10 with 2 second hold at the top

70kg x 10

*Cable lat pulldowns*

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Hit hams and forearms yesterday

*Hamstrings*

*Seated leg curls*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 10

*Lying leg curls*

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 7

*Standing one leg curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Stiff leg deadlift*

60kg x 10 with strong hold at the top

80kg x 10 with strong hold at the top

100kg x 10 with strong hold at the top

*Forearms*

*BB wrist curls*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Reverse bicep cable curls*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

Threw in some hamstring flexibility exercises I used to do multiple times a week at my muay thai classes as well as my flexibility isn't the best


----------



## BigKid

Weight hasn't budged since last week so I've started as of today doing fasted cardio on the bike for 30 minutes at 60-70% bpm, also started T3 and clen today as well as getting my new rip blend today, new diets been in place since Friday and it's a lot better than my previous one.

Officially 20 weeks out yesterday so time to get sh1t rolling!


----------



## BigKid

Clen that I'll be using, **** it strong, and I'm very very stim tolerant, having to use half a tab, 20mcg, as when I first used it I did a whole tab and was quite uncomfortable so trying it out at half a tab for a while, I'll get some pics up of the new rip blend later as well


----------



## BigKid

Haven't actually put up any leg shots yet but here's a quick one before I jumped into bed the other night


----------



## BigKid

Did quads and calves today, absolutely fvcked now, diets definitely kicked in, felt so lethargic the last week now, currently lying in bed.

*Quads*

*Leg extensions*

3 x 15

5 x 15

7 x 15

9 x 15

*Squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 8

*Squat machine*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

*Calves*

*Seated calf raises*

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Standing calf raises*

13 x 10

14 x 10

15 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Weights starting to actually move again so that's all good, 16st 7 today, one more lb that'll be 2st in 6 weeks as of tomorrow


----------



## BigKid

Back and biceps today, energy levels are feeling back to normal again, no idea why as nothings changed.

*Back*

*Pull Ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*One handed uni lateral row* (seated to the side)

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*T-bar Row*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Barbell row*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

Low pull rows

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Biceps*

*DB bicep curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*EZ bar curls*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Spider bench BB curls*

20kg x 7 (Way to heavy for this **** :lol: )

10kg x 10

10kg x 8 then another 2 halfish reps


----------



## BigKid

And the morning weigh in say... 16st 6lbs, that's officially 2 stone dropped in exactly 6 weeks


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> And the morning weigh in say... 16st 6lbs, that's officially 2 stone dropped in exactly 6 weeks


How you looking? You still looking around 14st when you step on stage?


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> How you looking? You still looking around 14st when you step on stage?


Oblique lines and top two ab lines coming through this past week, still not sure what to think about that as I put on some good mass last cycle, weights flew through the roof and the time that I wasn't on gear all the strength stayed with me so don't think it was just gear either


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Oblique lines and top two ab lines coming through this past week, still not sure what to think about that as I put on some good mass last cycle, weights flew through the roof and the time that I wasn't on gear all the strength stayed with me so don't think it was just gear either


Like the sound of that mate, what show are you doing again?


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Like the sound of that mate, what show are you doing again?


It'll be the Birmingham, UKBFF Midlands I think it's officially called


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> It'll be the Birmingham, UKBFF Midlands I think it's officially called


When is it? Think my mate might be doing physique at that so may come and watch :thumb:


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> When is it? Think my mate might be doing physique at that so may come and watch :thumb:


September 20th I think


----------



## BigKid

Delts and traps today, got some progress pictures of all the mandatory poses as well as I'm 6 weeks into my cut today

*Delts*

*DB shoulder press*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 12

55kg x 6

*Seated front DB raises*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Seated side laterals*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Standing rear laterals*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Traps*

*DB Shrugs*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*T-bar row machine* (Stood up and doing shrugs with it)

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Delts and traps today, got some progress pictures of all the mandatory poses as well as I'm 6 weeks into my cut today
> 
> *Delts*
> 
> *DB shoulder press*
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 6
> 
> *Seated front DB raises*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> *Seated side laterals*
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> *Standing rear laterals*
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 12.5kg x 10
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> *Traps*
> 
> *DB Shrugs*
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 10
> 
> *T-bar row machine* (Stood up and doing shrugs with it)
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10


Get the pics up :thumb:


----------



## BigKid

Progress pictures are up, 6 weeks into cut


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> View attachment 171265
> View attachment 171266
> View attachment 171267
> View attachment 171268
> View attachment 171269
> View attachment 171270
> 
> 
> Progress pictures are up, 6 weeks into cut


How long left?


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> How long left?


Competition is 19 weeks away on Sunday


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Competition is 19 weeks away on Sunday


Plenty of time then mate


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Plenty of time then mate


Yeah that was the plan, want to have enough time to make any changes needed etc just so I can cruise in


----------



## BigKid

Hit chest and tris earlier

*Chest*

*Flat bench BB press*

Bar x 15

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

100kg x 15

*Incline bench Smith machine*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Single arm flat machine chest press*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*Machine chest press*

100 x 10

110 x 10

110 x 10

*Machine flyes*

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

*Triceps*

*Tricep pushdowns*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 10

*Overhead DB extensions*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

*Cable tricep kickbacks*

1 x 10

2 x 10

2 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Absolutely fvcking starving for the last few hours, having my last meal and going to bed, cheat meal tomorrow, fancy a big fvck off pizza to myself and a burger with a tub of Ben and Jerry's cookie dough I think:devil2:


----------



## BigKid

16.3st 227lbs today, cannot wait for my cheat meal after training tonight haha


----------



## andyhuggins

F45K me fella, you are looking well on target. But that does not mean you can slack at all fella.


----------



## BigKid

andyhuggins said:


> F45K me fella, you are looking well on target. But that does not mean you can slack at all fella.


Haha cheers mate, na still on track solid, enjoying it tbf.


----------



## BigKid

Did a back session earlier

*Back*

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Wide grip lat pulldowns*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

*T bar row machine*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Seated cable rows*

16 x 10

18 x 10

18 x 10

*Barbell Rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Cheat meal from earlier, pulled pork bbq pizza with stuffed cheese ccrust, also had half a giant cookie and 9 chicken poppers and some wedges finished off with most of a tub of Ben and Jerry's cookie dough ice cream:lol:


----------



## BigKid

3lbs up today from the water so 16.6st 230lbs, going to go and have my pre workout meal at 1 and then hit hams and forearms


----------



## BigKid

Did hams and forearms today, energies feeling down today, probably all that sh1t food.

*Hams*

*Seated leg curl*

3 x 10

5 x 10

7 x 10

9 x 10

11 x 10

*Lying leg curl*

3 x 10

5 x 10

7 x 10

*Standing single leg curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Stiff leg deadlifts*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Forearms*

*DB wrist curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

20kg x 20

15kg x 15

*Reverse DB Bicep curls*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey fella at least you completed the session even thou you were not feeling the energy. Those are the one's that count :thumbup1:


----------



## BigKid

andyhuggins said:


> Hey fella at least you completed the session even thou you were not feeling the energy. Those are the one's that count :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, I always try and look at it in the grand scheme of things, if you only train something once a week that's only 52 chances a year to improve it, can't be wasting it haha


----------



## BigKid

Back down to 16.3st 227lbs today so that's all good, currently walking to the gym to hit quads and calves, got my driving test start of June so hopefully no more walking to the gym soon


----------



## BigKid

Hit quads and calves hard today

*Quads*

*Leg extensions*

3 x 15

5 x 15

7 x 15

10 x 15

12 x 15

14 x 15

16 x 15

*Single legged leg press*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

*DB bench squats*

70kg x 15

80kg x 15

90kg x 10

*Back squats*

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

*Calves*

*Seated calf raises*

40kg x 20

50kg x 20

60kg x 10

*Standing calf raises*

13 x 10

14 x 10

15 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Back and biceps today, also been to see someone this morning about getting some work during my time off uni, work isn't appealing to me anytime of the year:lol: but such is life


----------



## BigKid

Hit back and biceps today, pretty good considering I haven't actually been on any gear the past 4 or so weeks

*Back*

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Unilateral rows* sat to the side

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*T bar row*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

*DB rows*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Underhand barbell rows*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Biceps*

*DB bicep curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Single arm hammer curls*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

*preacher curl machine*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x failure with dropset of 15kg x failure 10kg x failure 5kg x failure


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Hit back and biceps today, pretty good considering I haven't actually been on any gear the past 4 or so weeks
> 
> *Back*
> 
> *Pull ups*
> 
> Bw x 10
> 
> Bw x 10
> 
> Bw x 10
> 
> *Unilateral rows* sat to the side
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 10
> 
> *T bar row*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> *DB rows*
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 10
> 
> *Underhand barbell rows*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *DB bicep curls*
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 22.5kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> *Single arm hammer curls*
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 17.5kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> *preacher curl machine*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x failure with dropset of 15kg x failure 10kg x failure 5kg x failure


Why no gear mate?


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Why no gear mate?


Been waiting to get my rip, did like 1-2 ml of that guerilla but the pip was unbearable so apart from that nothing got 4-5 weeks, haven't felt any difference tbh I never do


----------



## Ryker

BigKid said:


> In my last journal which wasn't very well kept I said I'd be starting a new journal when I was back to where I was at before, I'm now there and further! Happy days:thumb: Once I'd gotten up to the weight I was aiming for which was 18.6st I decided it was time to start cutting, so reduced by calories from 4095 down to 3500 for a bit and then dropped down to 3000 doing a carb timing diet which I did for a little while last year and seemed to work quite well for me in terms of satiety as well as the all important fat loss.
> 
> *Background*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Age: 19
> 
> Height: 6ft
> 
> Weight: 17.2
> 
> Training experience: 6-7 years
> 
> Cycle history: 3-4 cycles
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Meal 1: Shake consisting of 50g Natural Peanut Butter, 200g Egg Whites, 13g Dr Zak's Coconut Oil, 87g Oats and 1 Scoop of BBW Chocolate Orange Whey*
> 
> Meal 2: Pre-workout 100g Basmati Rice, 160g Chicken Breast, 77g Oats
> 
> Meal 3 Post-workout 115g Basmati Rice, 160g Chicken Breast
> 
> Meal 4: 200g Egg Whites
> 
> Meal 5: 50g Natural Peanut Butter, 1 Scoop BBW Chocolate Orange Whey
> 
> Calories 2926
> 
> Protein 271g
> 
> Carbohydrates 278g
> 
> Fat 82g
> 
> *Training*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Monday: Quads & Calves
> 
> Tuesday: Back & Biceps
> 
> Wednesday: Rest Day
> 
> Thursday: Delts, Traps & Triceps
> 
> Friday: Chest, Hamstrings & Forearms
> 
> Saturday: Rest Day
> 
> Sunday: Rest Day
> 
> *
> Gear*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> As of right now I'm currently on 1.5ml 375mg of AP Induject (Sustanon) a week jabbing M/W/F, once I get to May 4th I'll be 20 weeks out and will begin a TTM cycle of 3ml per week jabbing M/W/F
> 
> Where I was at 2-3 months after my first competition
> 
> View attachment 170090
> 
> 
> View attachment 170091
> 
> 
> View attachment 170092
> 
> 
> Where I'm at a week into my cut
> 
> View attachment 170093
> 
> 
> View attachment 169630
> 
> 
> View attachment 170094
> 
> 
> View attachment 169632
> 
> 
> Starting Weight 18.6, current weight 17.2 so I've dropped 18lbs since the 25th March
> 
> Cheat meals are usually either friday or saturday so will be uploading some food porn :thumb:


do you mix that with water?


----------



## BigKid

Ryker said:


> do you mix that with water?


Don't have it anymore as my diets changed, but when I did have it yeah I'd add 300ml water mate


----------



## little_johnson

Good progress dude, big b***ard on the pics aha! Keep up the good work mate


----------



## BigKid

At 16st 1.8lbs 225.8lbs today, finally got my hands on my rip yesterday, did first jab yesterday gonna go another today, let the games begin:lol:


----------



## BigKid

little_johnson said:


> Good progress dude, big b***ard on the pics aha! Keep up the good work mate


Haha cheers mate, will do:thumb:


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> At 16st 1.8lbs 225.8lbs today, finally got my hands on my rip yesterday, did first jab yesterday gonna go another today, let the games begin:lol:


What RIP you running now mate?


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> What RIP you running now mate?


Zmrc tdx 250 mate


----------



## BigKid

Walking to the gym to hit Delts and traps blasting my ear drums with some wu tang


----------



## BigKid

Delts and trap workout

*Delts*

*OH barbell press*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10, first 5 on my own last 5 spotted

*Front DB raise*

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Cable side laterals*

3 x 10

4 x 10

5 x 10

*Cable rear laterals*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Shrug bar*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

*Seated rear shrugs*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

16st 1.2lbs 225.2lbs today, weight loss is starting to even out finally


----------



## BigKid

Hit chest and triceps today, felt good, hit a big pb on Incline bench as well so happy with that

*Chest*

*Incline bench press*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 3 (2 on my own last one spotted, dropset to 100kg x 3 then 60kg x failure

*Smith flat bench*

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 8

*Incline machine chest press*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Cable flyes*

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

*Triceps*

*Tricep pushdowns*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

*Tricep rope extensions*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 9

*Dips*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10


----------



## BigKid

Just walked past a duck gangbang on the way home though


----------



## BigKid

On the way to the gym to hit back again, cheat meal later is gonna be pizza hut:thumb: thinking of relaxing a bit on the diet front tomorrow as I'm going to the expo and would like to be able to sample things and just make the most of the day, probably just going to be in excess of protein anyway, no carbs tomorrow anyway as I'm not training so should still be in a deficit


----------



## Bgpine

Every cheat meal is the same for me, Domino's pizza 14" Meateor if you haven't tried it, you must


----------



## BigKid

Bgpine said:


> Every cheat meal is the same for me, Domino's pizza 14" Meateor if you haven't tried it, you must


Yeah gonna have a meat feast type pizza with cheesey bites crust haha


----------



## Bgpine

BigKid said:


> Yeah gonna have a meat feast type pizza with cheesey bites crust haha


People always say don't you get bored having the same thing, ummm never I love it


----------



## BigKid

Bgpine said:


> People always say don't you get bored having the same thing, ummm never I love it


It's pizza, how can you get bored:lol:


----------



## Bgpine

Im tempted today to buy extra chicken on the way home and add it to the pizza aswell


----------



## BigKid

Bgpine said:


> Im tempted today to buy extra chicken on the way home and add it to the pizza aswell


Oh fvck that lmao, strictly a cheat meal for me haha idgaf about macros for it


----------



## Bgpine

BigKid said:


> Oh fvck that lmao, strictly a cheat meal for me haha idgaf about macros for it


Fair enough  enjoy mate


----------



## BigKid

Woke up 16.6 230lbs today, I know the more weight I lose the more water I hold when I have a cheat meal


----------



## FelonE1

Drink lots of water too


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Drink lots of water too


Get through at least a gallon a day, usually 6+ litres


----------



## BigKid

At the bodypower now, rammed as usual, pretty good imo, went and watched Ben pakulski for a bit then watched the Ronnie Coleman seminar, he's a good laugh, talked to a pharmafreak athlete I spoke to last year, really cool guy tbh, traded contact details and said we could train sometime which is cool


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Get through at least a gallon a day, usually 6+ litres


Ideal


----------



## BigKid

New favourite top:lol:


----------



## BigKid

Just hit hams and forearms being as I couldn't train yesterday, bought some hemavol yesterday as used it last year and was great, that coupled with tren makes for some painful forearm pump, was wicked

*Seated leg curls*

3 x 10

4 x 10

5 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 10

*Standing single leg curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10 dropset to 2 x 10 and then 1 x 10

*Lying leg curls*

7 x 12

8 x 10

9 x 10

*Stiff legged DB deadlifts*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Forearms*

*Cable wrist curls*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

9 x 10

*Wrist curls*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Reverse bicep cable curls*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

*Reverse wrist curls*

5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Got a months supply of musclefood hache steaks today, sick of rump steak tastes terrible, love these!


----------



## BigKid

Just absolutely destroyed quads with some calves

*Quads*

*Leg extensions*

3 x 15

5 x 15

7 x 15

9 x 15

11 x 15

13 x 15

15 x 15

*Back squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10 flew through these, tren strength is here:lol:

180kg x 15, first 5 straight off the bat, next 10 all rest pause, drop set down to 100kg x 20 then 40kg x 10 front squats and 40kg x 10 back squats

*Calves*

*Seated calf raises*

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

Couldn't so anymore, felt like I was gonna faint and I was pale as ****, lay down for about 10 minutes after quads as it was:lol:


----------



## BigKid

Trained back and biceps earlier today at about 10-11am as I had an exam to get to at 2

*Back*

*pullups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10 - supersetted with

*Close grip underhand lat pulldowns*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

*T-bar rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

*Barbell Rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 6

*Biceps*

*DB Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Straight bar curls*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Cybex preacher curl machine*

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Trained back and biceps earlier today at about 10-11am as I had an exam to get to at 2

*Back*

*pullups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10 - supersetted with

*Close grip underhand lat pulldowns*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

*T-bar rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

*Barbell Rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 6

*Biceps*

*DB Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Straight bar curls*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Cybex preacher curl machine*

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Got a months supply of musclefood hache steaks today, sick of rump steak tastes terrible, love these!


What you eat them with? What sauces or anything mate?


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> What you eat them with? What sauces or anything mate?


Tbh had them today just with plain Basmati Rice and they tasted great man, nicely seasoned, like them with a tablespoon of brown sauce though, also go nicely with walden farms bbq sauces


----------



## BigKid

See if I can get some progress pictures up after today's shoulder session as I'll have been dieting 10 weeks today


----------



## BigKid

8 weeks not 10 lmao, I'll upload the pictures when I'm home later on


----------



## BigKid

8 weeks progress going well imo


----------



## BigKid

Session today was delts & traps

*Delts*

*DB Shoulder press*

15kg x 15

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 8

*Standing Front DB Laterals*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 6 + 4 half reps till failure

*Standing side laterals*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10 dropset down to 15kg x 10 then 10kg x 10

*Rear DB Laterals*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Traps*

*BB Shrugs*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

220kg x 6

*T-Bar row machine* used it for shrugs

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Scrapping the tracking progress by weight as it's been fluctuating recently since I started the rip even though judging by mirror and pictures I have lost fat


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> View attachment 172072
> View attachment 172073
> 
> 
> 8 weeks progress going well imo


Getting there mate. Looking good.


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Getting there mate. Looking good.


Cheers mate

 that's two weeks difference anyway


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> View attachment 172091
> View attachment 172092
> that's two weeks difference anyway


Can see quite a good difference around the mid section mate


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Can see quite a good difference around the mid section mate


Yeah it's coming slowly but surely


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Yeah it's coming slowly but surely


Just keep doing what you're doing mate.


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Just keep doing what you're doing mate.


Will do sir, just can't wait to stuff my face tomorrow lmao


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Will do sir, just can't wait to stuff my face tomorrow lmao


IIFYM lol


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> IIFYM lol


IDGAFIIFMM:lol: got a draw full of crunchies, twirls, soft baked maryland cookies and big n chunky cookies, got some carte dor gelato being delivered later, no idea what I actually want to eat though lmao


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> IDGAFIIFMM:lol: got a draw full of crunchies, twirls, soft baked maryland cookies and big n chunky cookies, got some carte dor gelato being delivered later, no idea what I actually want to eat though lmao


Like a Big Kid in a sweet shop lol


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Like a Big Kid in a sweet shop lol


Ahhh I see what you did there, smug fvcker you:lol: what you reckon then, help me decide what to temporarily disable myself with tomorrow:lol:


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Ahhh I see what you did there, smug fvcker you:lol: what you reckon then, help me decide what to temporarily disable myself with tomorrow:lol:


Eat the lot and get lots of 'guilt cardio' in through the week lol


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Eat the lot and get lots of 'guilt cardio' in through the week lol


Fvck that lmao, still haven't done any cardio:lol: gonna munch the lot but before that think I'm gonna have burgers and pizza haha


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Fvck that lmao, still haven't done any cardio:lol: gonna munch the lot but before that think I'm gonna have burgers and pizza haha


I never used to do cardio either but did 20 mins hiit on stationary bike 5 times a week on my last cut and it made all the difference mate honestly. All I was on was test/winny/t3.


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> I never used to do cardio either but did 20 mins hiit on stationary bike 5 times a week on my last cut and it made all the difference mate honestly. All I was on was test/winny/t3.


Yeah I don't doubt it works, just want to keep every card in my hand until I need to play it


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Yeah I don't doubt it works, just want to keep every card in my hand until I need to play it


Good idea. If you start to stall then use it.


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Good idea. If you start to stall then use it.


That's the plan, still on the same calories since I started as well, pretty much nothings changed


----------



## BigKid

Giving the cheat day idea a go today, not going to go around eating take out all day, just gonna eat what I was going to eat in that one hour window throughout the day, see what positive effect if any it'll have on my training etc


----------



## BigKid

Cheat day idea is going pretty well, only actually had 8 cookies, 2 twirls a cherry bakewell and a flapjack:lol: think I'll only probably have a medium pizza and maybe a burger for my meal, pumps were really good with the extra carbs though


----------



## BigKid

Cheat day idea is going pretty well, only actually had 8 cookies, 2 twirls a cherry bakewell and a flapjack:lol: think I'll only probably have a medium pizza and maybe a burger for my meal, pumps were really good with the extra carbs though


----------



## FelonE1

Hows cheat day going?lol


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Hows cheat day going?lol


Sorry mate didn't see this, wasn't that bad tbf lmao, probably ate the same as i would during the one cheat meal, altogether had, 4 soft baked maryland cookies, 5 gooey marylands, about 5 haribo lmao, 2 twirls, 2 crunchies, 1 cherry bakewell, 1 cherry protein flapjack, 4 slices 4 cheese pizza, 3 slices kebab pizza, chicken fillet burger, 4 mozzarella sticks and like 3/4 of a tub of carte dor mascarpone:lol:


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Sorry mate didn't see this, wasn't that bad tbf lmao, probably ate the same as i would during the one cheat meal, altogether had, 4 soft baked maryland cookies, 5 gooey marylands, about 5 haribo lmao, 2 twirls, 2 crunchies, 1 cherry bakewell, 1 cherry protein flapjack, 4 slices 4 cheese pizza, 3 slices kebab pizza, chicken fillet burger, 4 mozzarella sticks and like 3/4 of a tub of carte dor mascarpone:lol:


Good work haha


----------



## BigKid

Haven't posted up the last couple days of workouts as I've been busy revising for the exam I had yesterday so I'll whack them up now

Thursday was chest and tris

*Chest*

*Flat Bench Press*

60kg x 15

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10 drop set to 100 x failure drop set to 60kg x failure

*Incline Smith Press*

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

*Seated Chest Press Machine* sat to the side

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*DB Flyes supersetted with press ups to failure*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Triceps*

*Tricep pushdowns* all back to back

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

*Underhand Tricep Pulldowns*

8 x 10

9 x 10

10 x 10

*Incline Bench Tricep OH extensions*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Bench Dips*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10 dropset from 4 plates down to 3 down to 2 down to 1 10 reps each set

*Bodyweight Tricep Extensions*

Bw x failure

Bw x failure

Bw x failure


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Good work haha


Lmao 5lbs heavier this morning, eyes like a kung fu masterh34r: training was really good with all the extra carbs though, just have to see how the water weight comes off, since I started on this rip blend I've put on 4 lbs of water weight so was 16.4 yesterday


----------



## BigKid

Yesterdays backworkout

*Pullups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Hammer Strength Rows*

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Uni-lateral rows*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*DB Rows*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Standing lat pulldown*

9 x 10

11 x 10

13 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Working down in London today so I've got a long day ahead of me, don't finish till 4am probably won't even get back until 7am, 100% taking a pillow and kipping on the way back


----------



## BigKid

The work I'm doing today has turned out to be security for the film set of the new James bond film, pretty cool, also getting paid £116 for one shift, happy about that


----------



## BigKid

So finished work at 5am this morning, got back home at about 7am so had a nap on the way home, had my breakfast then went to sleep till 10am, got up had another meal and slept till about half 12, had my meal and headed to the gym for some quads and calves, surprisingly good session despite the lethargy

*Quads*

*Leg extensions*

3 x 20

5 x 15

7 x 15

9 x 12

11 x 10

13 x 10

*Leg press*

200kg x 10

240kg x 10

280kg x 10

320kg x 10

360kg x 10

400kg x 10

*Lunges*

40kg x 20

50kg x 16

*Sissy squats*

10kg x failure

20kg x failure

*Calves*

*Standing calf raises*

10 x 25

11 x 25

12 x 25

*Seated calf raises*

20kg x 25

30kg x 25

40kg x 25


----------



## BigKid

Did back and biceps today then had a go on the sunbeds

*Back*

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Uni lateral rows*

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 5 then the rest half reps till 10

*Lat Pulldowns*

9 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

*Underhand BB Rows*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Seated row machine*

55 x 10

60 x 10

65 (full rack) x 10

*Biceps*

*Straight bar curls*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

20kg x 10 5 half reps with a squeeze then 5 full reps with a squeeze

*Hammer Curls*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Cable Curls* squeeze at the forehead

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Did back and biceps today then had a go on the sunbeds
> 
> *Back*
> 
> *Pull ups*
> 
> Bw x 10
> 
> Bw x 10
> 
> Bw x 10
> 
> *Uni lateral rows*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 5 then the rest half reps till 10
> 
> *Lat Pulldowns*
> 
> 9 x 10
> 
> 10 x 10
> 
> 11 x 10
> 
> *Underhand BB Rows*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> *Seated row machine*
> 
> 55 x 10
> 
> 60 x 10
> 
> 65 (full rack) x 10
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *Straight bar curls*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10 5 half reps with a squeeze then 5 full reps with a squeeze
> 
> *Hammer Curls*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> *Cable Curls* squeeze at the forehead
> 
> 6 x 10
> 
> 7 x 10
> 
> 8 x 10


You on the mt2 now?


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> You on the mt2 now?


Been on it for a while mate, haven't actually done it or used the sunbeds for the last two weeks and my colours stayed exactly the same, good chit mane


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Been on it for a while mate, haven't actually done it or used the sunbeds for the last two weeks and my colours stayed exactly the same, good chit mane


Yeah it's good stuff. I didn't have a bed for 3 weeks and looked no different lol


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Yeah it's good stuff. I didn't have a bed for 3 weeks and looked no different lol


People were actually asking me if I was browner whilst I wasn't using it:lol:


----------



## BigKid

Did Delts and traps today

*Delts*

*Barbell press*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

*Seated front DB raise*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Seated side laterals*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Standing rear laterals*

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Shrug rack*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

180kg x 10

*Seated rear DB shrugs*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Did my first pec jab last night, no pain whatsoever and no pip even with 1ml for first jab, my new favourite site I reckon


----------



## BigKid

Did chest and triceps today

*Chest*

*Flat DB press*

15kg x 20

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

45kg x 10

55kg x 10

65kg x 8

*Flat bench press*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

*Cable flyes*

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10

*Incline bench DB flyes*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Triceps*

*Tricep pushdowns*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

*Flat bar skull crushers*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Cable tricep kickbacks*

1 x 10

1 x 10

2 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Taken on Wednesday, midsections starting to come together


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> View attachment 172464
> 
> 
> Taken on Wednesday, midsections starting to come together


Looking good fatty :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> View attachment 172464
> 
> 
> Taken on Wednesday, midsections starting to come together


Looking tight mate. Cuts going well


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Looking good fatty :thumb:


Haha cheers fvcker


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Looking tight mate. Cuts going well


Coming together slowly but surely man, cheers


----------



## BigKid

Gonna have to hit back with hams and forearms today as I'm working away in Nottingham tomorrow all day and then London Sunday, such are the joys, for £100+ a day though can't complain


----------



## BigKid

Yesterday's work was alright tbh, was working at detonate festival in Nottingham, got to see skepta and nas, kano was there as well and a load of other dnb artists, pretty good just a long day, down in London tonight for a 7-7 shift, only have to work 2 days a month to cover my bills but I prefer to work a little more to have some spare cash, did back hams and forearms on Friday as I couldn't do it yesterday due to work

*Back*

*Lat pulldowns*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

15 x 10

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Cable rows* put a flat bench over the normal seat and sit on that

18 x 10

20 x 10

21 x 10

*Barbell Rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 8 haven't done this since my bulk, felt good and strong

*Back extensions*

Bw x 10

15kg x 20

20kg x 15

*Hams*

*Lying leg curls*

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

*Single standing leg curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Forearms*

*Wrist curls*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Reverse wrist curls*

5kg x 10

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

*Cable wrist curls*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Work was meant to be 7-7 but finished at 5am, still got paid for the full 12 though so happy days, got to bed at about half 7 and slept till half 11, hit quads and calves today

*Quads*

*Leg extensions*

3 x 20

5 x 15

7 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

*Front squats*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Back squats*

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

*Single legged leg press*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Calves*

*Standing calf raises*

10 x 25

11 x 25

12 x 25

*Single leg seated calf raises*

20kg x 25

30kg x 25

35kg x 25


----------



## BigKid

Back and Biceps today, also down to 15st 13lbs now

*Back*

*Lat pulldown machine*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Wide grip cable rows*

13 x 10

14 x 10

15 x 10

*Underhand barbell rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Dumbell pullovers*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*Biceps*

*Bicep curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Ez bar curls*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Cybex preacher curl machine*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 8


----------



## BigKid

Morning sh1t stabbers

15st 12.6lbs today, finally out of that 16st category as of yesterday, still got another two days to go until cheat meal, let's see what else I can burn off


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Morning sh1t stabbers
> 
> 15st 12.6lbs today, finally out of that 16st category as of yesterday, still got another two days to go until cheat meal, let's see what else I can burn off


Skinny [email protected] lol

Doing well mate


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Skinny [email protected] lol
> 
> Doing well mate


Lmao I know haven't been this light since last year at least:lol: got some winstrol on the way as well.

Cheers mate


----------



## BigKid

Gonna get some progress pictures taken later so they'll be up today, keep an eye out, think I've made some solid progress these last two weeks


----------



## BigKid

Thought I'd stick up my diet now as its changed since I started

Meal 1: 100g Oats + 1 Scoop BBW Whey 80

Meal 2: 50g Peanut Butter + 1 Scoop BBW Whey 80

Meal 3: 100g Basmati Rice + 1 Musclefood Hache Steak

Intra-Workout: 100g Maltodextrin on leg and back days and 50g on all other days + 1 Scoop BBW 2:1:1 Aminos + 1 Scoop Glutamine

Meal 4: 2 Scoops BBW Whey 80

Meal 5: 150g Salmon + 50g Salad

Meal 6: 200g Chicken Breast + 50g Salad

Meal 7: 1 Scoop BBW Whey 80


----------



## BigKid

15.5 weeks out progress pics:thumb:


----------



## BigKid

Workout today was delts and traps

*Delts*

*Machine shoulder press*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Seated front DB raise*

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Seated side laterals*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

*Standing rear laterals*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

*Standing upright rows*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

*Traps*

*Barbell shrugs*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

*Haney special shrugs*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Did chest and triceps today

*Chest*

*Flat DB Bench Press*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 7

*Smith Incline Bench Press*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Chest Press Machine*

100 x 10

110 x 10

120 (Full Stack) x 10

*Cable Flyes*

5 x 10

6 x 10

6 x 10

*Triceps*

*Tricep Pushdowns*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

13 x 10

14 x 10

*Reverse Grip Single Arm Tricep Pushdowns*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Straight Bar Skull Crushers*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Birthday tomorrow, gonna be 20, conveniently lands on the day I have my cheat meal, gonna hit burger king and have about 4-5 different burgers and probably 3 desserts, haven't been to burger king since after my first comp last year lmao, gonna demolish it, gonna smash a whole birthday cake when I get home as well:lol:


----------



## BigKid

Haven't had chance to update this due to work, did back Friday anyway

*Back*

*Lat pulldowns*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

13 x 10

14 x 10

14 x 10

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Wide grip cable rows*

10 x 10

12 x 10

13 x 10

*Barbell Rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 7


----------



## BigKid

Did hams and forearms today as I couldn't do it yesterday, was down in Cambridge working at a fair festival thing, got to **** a couple of little ****s:lol:

*Hams*

*Seated leg curls*

4 x 10

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

*Standing leg curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Lying leg curls*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

*Forearms*

*Single arm reverse cable bicep curls* mouthful lmao

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

*DB wrist curls*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Standing DB wrist curls*

15kg x 20

20kg x 20

*Reverse DB wrist curls*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Did hams and forearms today as I couldn't do it yesterday, was down in Cambridge working at a fair festival thing, got to **** a couple of little ****s
> 
> *Hams*
> 
> *Seated leg curls*
> 
> 4 x 10
> 
> 6 x 10
> 
> 8 x 10
> 
> 10 x 10
> 
> 12 x 10
> 
> *Standing leg curls*
> 
> 1 x 10
> 
> 2 x 10
> 
> 3 x 10
> 
> *Lying leg curls*
> 
> 6 x 10
> 
> 7 x 10
> 
> 8 x 10
> 
> *Forearms*
> 
> *Single arm reverse cable bicep curls* mouthful lmao
> 
> 4 x 10
> 
> 5 x 10
> 
> 6 x 10
> 
> *DB wrist curls*
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 17.5kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 22.5kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> *Standing DB wrist curls*
> 
> 15kg x 20
> 
> 20kg x 20
> 
> *Reverse DB wrist curls*
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 10


Beat the little b4stards lol


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Beat the little b4stards lol


Dropped a grandad knee into his quad and jucked his rib lmao, soon piped down


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Dropped a grandad knee into his quad and jucked his rib lmao, soon piped down


Good lad lol


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Good lad lol


Thought Cambridge was meant to be quite nice haha, full of little wannabe London youts and toothless alcoholics:lol:


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Thought Cambridge was meant to be quite nice haha, full of little wannabe London youts and toothless alcoholics


People always say they thought Oxford was posh until they get to my side of it lol

Been watching too much Inspector Morse haha


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> People always say they thought Oxford was posh until they get to my side of it lol
> 
> Been watching too much Inspector Morse haha


Lmao just the stereotype of it, I thought due to the university there and the towns fame it'd be really nice lmao, looks like a council borough of South London


----------



## BigKid

Got a giant chocolate cake and a huge fresh cream cake sitting in the kitchen from my birthday, it's killing me:drool:


----------



## TommyBananas

BigKid said:


> Got a giant chocolate cake and a huge fresh cream cake sitting in the kitchen from my birthday, it's killing me:drool:


iifym


----------



## BigKid

TommyBananas said:


> iifym


It most certainly would not, I'm a complete glutton, I can't have one piece, it's either none or the cake:lol:


----------



## BigKid

On a none fat boy related food cravings note, started doing cardio today, just 20 minutes fasted in the mornings on the bike


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Lmao just the stereotype of it, I thought due to the university there and the towns fame it'd be really nice lmao, looks like a council borough of South London


There's ghettos everywhere mate


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> There's ghettos everywhere mate


That's because people like you live there:lol: you jobless welfare snatcher you, tsk tsk


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> That's because people like you live there you jobless welfare snatcher you, tsk tsk


I add character lol


----------



## BigKid

Did quads and calves today

*Quads*

*Leg extensions*

3 x 15

5 x 10

7 x 10

9 x 10

11 x 10

13 x 10

15 x 10

17 x 10

*Leg press*

200kg x 10

240kg x 10

280kg x 10

320kg x 10

360kg x 10

400kg x 10

*Back squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10 Was gonna go higher than this but felt my knee twinge so left it

*Calves*

*Standing calf raises*

13 x 15

14 x 15

15 x 15

*Seated calf raises*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Did back and biceps today, did deadlifts for the first time in aaaages, backs in bits now

*Back*

*Lat pulldown machine*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Cable rows*

18 x 10

20 x 10

22 x 10

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Rack deadlifts*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

220kg x 6

*Biceps*

*DB bicep curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

*One arm hammer curls*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Straight bar curls*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Gonna throw in some more rip or tren when I've got some spare cash because the sides are barely noticeable atm and it's been about 4 weeks now


----------



## BigKid

Ordered some malay tiger ripped 250, meant to blow your feet off, hope it lives up to the talk


----------



## BigKid

Did Delts and traps today

*Delts*

*Smith machine shoulder press*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 6, dropset dropping 20kg each set down to failure, last set 60kg x 20

*Standing front laterals*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*DB side laterals*

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Cable face pulls*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

*Traps*

*Shrug machine*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

100kg x 20

*T-bar row machine* for shrugs

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Did chest and triceps today, got a PB on incline bench so well happy with that, was 140kg for 6 reps

*Chest*

*Incline bench*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 12

140kg x 6

*Incline chest press machine*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Flat chest press machine*

100 x 10

110 x 10

110 x 10

*Single arm cable flyes*

3 x 10

3 x 10

3 x 10

*Triceps*

*Rope tricep extensions*

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

*Incline bench OH DB tricep extensions*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

37.5kg x 10

*Dips*

Bw x 10

Bw x 8

Bw x 7


----------



## BigKid

Tomorrows a proper meathead delivery day lmao, got my musclefood, protein works and gear coming


----------



## BigKid

Well I think the winstrol that I bought is dbol or something lmao, ever since I started taking it I've just been putting weight back on, 16.6 today, was 16.4 yesterday, keeps increasing, will keep it in for one more day and drop it if it increases again


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Well I think the winstrol that I bought is dbol or something lmao, ever since I started taking it I've just been putting weight back on, 16.6 today, was 16.4 yesterday, keeps increasing, will keep it in for one more day and drop it if it increases again


What lab you got mate?


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> What lab you got mate?


Renvex mate


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Renvex mate


This is mine


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> This is mine




Well mines different lmao


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> View attachment 173153
> 
> 
> Well mines different lmao


Gonna email you now


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Gonna email you now


Alright mate


----------



## BigKid

Should do me for a month:lol:


----------



## BigKid

This arrived earlier, gonna go jab this in a bit


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> View attachment 173177
> 
> 
> Should do me for a month:lol:


What does the order consist of?


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> What does the order consist of?


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> View attachment 173180


Fat cu*t :whistling: Will you ever cut carbs in prep mate?


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Fat cu*t :whistling: Will you ever cut carbs in prep mate?


Lmao, yeah most likely as I feel better on low carb higher fats, but still feel fine atm and on 250g carbs a day, 100g oats for breakfast, 100g Basmati Rice preworkout and then either 50 or 100g carbs intra workout and that's it for the day


----------



## BigKid

Work killed me off yesterday, 15 and a quarter hours on my feet non stop searching people etc, think my right foots bruised no joke lmao, work got cancelled today just as well or that would have been another 12 hours on my feet in London, never got chance to put up Fridays workout though so here it is!

*Back*

*Lat pulldown machine*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Single arm uni-lateral rows*

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Underhand barbell rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Hams*

*Lying leg curls*

3 x 10

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10

- Supersetted with

*Standing leg curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

3 x 10

*Stiff legged deadlifts*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Forearms*

*Single arm DB wrist curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Cable wrist curls*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

*DB wrist extensions*

5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Smashed quads and calves today, talked to my mate earlier about my current condition, we're gonna take a look on wednesday and if it's needed we'll drop 20% of carbs from each meal with carbs

*Quads *

*Leg extensions*

3 x 25

5 x 25

7 x 25

9 x 25

11 x 15

13 x 12

15 x 10

17 x 10

*Single leg press*

80kg x 20

100kg x 20

120kg x 20

*Back squats*

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10 with a 5 second negative

140kg x 7 felt my tendon twinging so left it at 7

*Barbell lunges*

20kg x 10 each leg

35kg x 10 each leg

45kg x 10 each leg

*Calves*

*Standing calf raises*

10 x 25

11 x 25

12 x 25

*Seated calf raises*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Taking no notice of the scales anymore, absolutely pointless, 16.7 today, weight keeps increasing, I keep looking leaner, doubling the dose as of yesterday for the rip as well, as I'm still getting no negative side effects and I'm 4-5 weeks in, will keep any of the results updated:thumb:


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Taking no notice of the scales anymore, absolutely pointless, 16.7 today, weight keeps increasing, I keep looking leaner, doubling the dose as of yesterday for the rip as well, as I'm still getting no negative side effects and I'm 4-5 weeks in, will keep any of the results updated:thumb:


What rip is it mate?


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> What rip is it mate?


Using a mix of zmrc rip and malay tiger ripped 250


----------



## BigKid

Absolutely fvcked today, slept in past my alarm by 3 hours and I still feel ruined, it's all catching up, been dieting 13 weeks today, another 13 to go


----------



## BigKid

Just jabbed my 2ml of rip, gonna ride over to the gym in a little while and hit delts and traps and afterwards take my fortnightly progress pictures and whack them up on here so look out for those!

Did back and biceps yesterday

*Back*

*Lat pulldown machine*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 10

*DB rows*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Pullups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Low cable rows*

18 x 10

20 x 10

21 x 10

*Wide grip T-Bar row*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

*Biceps*

*DB Curls*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 10

*EZ Bar Curls*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Preacher Machine Curls*

10kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Took the pictures earlier, progress seems to have slowed right down, taking 25% of carbs from each carb meal so taking off 62g carbs from the daily intake so the new diet is

Meal 1 - 75g Oats + 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 50g Peanut Butter + 1 scoop whey

Meal 3 - 75g basmati rice + 1 hache steak

Intra - 75g Vitargo on leg and back days and 37g on every other day

Post workout - 2 scoops whey

Meal 4 - 150g Salmon

Meal 5 - 200g Chicken Breast

Meal 6 - 1 scoop whey

Dropping the winstrol as of tomorrow as well to see what difference it makes because I've put on 9lbs since taking it, that doesn't seem right for winstrol, so just going to drop it and see what happens


----------



## BigKid

Did delts and traps today

*Delts*

*DB Shoulder Press*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

*Seated front DB raises*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

*DB Side laterals rack run*

2 sets of 10kg x 10, 12.5kg x 10, 15kg x 10 then back down to 12.5kg x 10, 10kg x 10

So 50 reps a set

*Cable rear laterals*

1 x 10

2 x 10

2 x 10

*DB Side laterals* down on your knees

10kg x 50

*Traps*

*DB Shrugs*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

*Rear DB Shrugs*

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Progress has been poor these last couple weeks, taking it up a notch now


----------



## BigKid

Absolutely smashed chest and triceps today, got a PB on chest, gonna have to try and persuade the gym owner to get bigger db's soon:lol:

*Chest*

*Incline DB Press*

15kg x 15

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

45kg x 10

55kg x 10

65kg x 6 (PB)

*Flat Bench Press*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

*Incline Cable Flyes*

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

*Single Arm Machine Chest Press*

40 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 10

*Triceps*

*Tricep Pushdowns*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

12 x 10

13 x 10

14 x 10

*Tricep Rope Pulldowns*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

*Machine Dips*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

On a side note been looking into off season bulking methods and think I'll give cyclical bulking a go, 6 weeks bulk 2 weeks cut and also incorporate IIFYM into it in order to try and stay within my calorie intake for the day as my off season has always been absolute overkill in terms of calories and overeating by a far stretch


----------



## BigKid

Well ever since I dropped the winstrol I've dropped 5lbs


----------



## BigKid

Not feeling it at all today, energy levels are sh1t


----------



## little_johnson

First thread since ive been back went into @FelonE then had to check on yours mate, your progress is epic! Your looking a lot fuller and leaner!


----------



## BigKid

Did back yesterday, energy was terrible, recent drop in carbs has really left me hanging, feeling the mood changes and everything

*Back*

*wide grip lat pulldowns* behind the neck

6 x 10

8 x 10

9 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 8

*Unilateral rows*

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Cable lat extensions*

8 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Did hams and forearms today as well

*Hams*

*Seated leg curls*

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

*Lying leg curls*

4 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10

*Standing single leg curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Forearms*

*DB wrist curls*

5kg x 10

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Barbell wrist curls*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

*Reverse bicep cable curls*

6 x 15

8 x 15

10 x 15

12 x 15


----------



## BigKid

Stuck on the doors tonight on my tod 9-1, told them if anything kicks off with more than 1 guy I ain't doing sh1t:lol: you wanna be a tight ar5e and only hire one doorman then deal with it lmao


----------



## BigKid

little_johnson said:


> First thread since ive been back went into @FelonE then had to check on yours mate, your progress is epic! Your looking a lot fuller and leaner!


Cheers mate, long way to go still, 13 weeks tomorrow so only halfway through


----------



## little_johnson

Your gunna look shredded as fuarkk in 13 weeks aha


----------



## BigKid

You'll never guess who's here... One of the guys that owns gymshark, in his bright tango orange audi rs:lol:


----------



## BigKid

little_johnson said:


> Your gunna look shredded as fuarkk in 13 weeks aha


Gonna look reaaal juicy


----------



## BigKid

Back on the clen again for another 2 weeks and shaking like a leaf:lol: got back from london (work) this morning at 8am and went straight to sleep and got up at 12, had an hours kip on the way back as well, not feeling that bad for it tbh, know I'll feel it later on though especially after hitting legs, gonna go jab my 2ml rip now and ride down to the gym


----------



## BigKid

Did quads and calves yesterday, didn't even cross my mind to update it on here I was that tired, slept for a solid 10 hours last night and damn it feels good now lmao, feeling ready and rejuvenated to smash it in the gym today, got back and biceps today

*Quads*

*Leg Extensions*

3 x 15

5 x 15

7 x 12

9 x 12

11 x 10

13 x 10

15 x 10

*Front Squats*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Leg Press* High footing and legs kept narrow

160kg x 20

200kg x 20

240kg x 20

*Calves* Tri sets

*Standing calf raises*

13 x 10

14 x 10

15 x 10

*Seated Calf Raises*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Donkey Calf Raises*

Bw x 15

Bw x 15

Bw x 15


----------



## BigKid

Smashed back and biceps today, really good session, looking a lot leaner too since I dropped the supposed 'winstrol' starting to get veins on top of veins as well as all the little ones on the chest and traps area

*Back*

*Lat Pulldown Machine*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10 Each rep with a solid squeeze

*T-Bar Row*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 8

Bw x 8

*Cable Rows*

18 x 10

20 x 10

22 x 10

*Cable Lat Extensions*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

Can see the separations between my lats and teres major now too

*Biceps*

*DB Bicep Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

*Concentration Curls*

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Preacher Curl Machine*

15kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Going out with le bish on Friday to a Caribbean night so gonna stuff myself with jerk chicken, dumplings, curry mutton and all the rest lmao


----------



## BigKid

Mate at the gym just made me a preworkout, scoop of uproar, hemo rage, ripped freak and hot blood, 1g caffeine lmao, let's see if I die, got chest and triceps today, I'll upload yesterday's session later as well


----------



## BigKid

*Delts*

*Standing OH Press*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

*Seated Front DB Raise*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Seated Side Laterals*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Barbell Rear Laterals*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Traps*

*Barbell Shrugs*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

220kg x 10

*T-bar row machine shrugs*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

*Chest*

*Flat DB Bench Press*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

45kg x 10

55kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 6

*Incline Bench Press*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Flat chest press machine* Sat to the side

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Incline DB flyes*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 7

*Triceps*

*Triceps pushdowns*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

13 x 10

14 x 10

15 x 10

*Tricep rope extensions*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

*Dips*

Bw x 20

Bw x 18

Bw x 12


----------



## BigKid

Made some good progress since last week


----------



## BigKid

15st 12lbs today, lightest I've been on this cut, since the start of this diet I've lost 39lbs so far


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> 15st 12lbs today, lightest I've been on this cut, since the start of this diet I've lost 39lbs so far


Looking good mate :thumb: Do you think your going to try and stay leaner next year? to loose nearly 3 stone and still be what 12 weeks is a hell of a lot dont you think? Or am i wrong? :lol:


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Looking good mate :thumb: Do you think your going to try and stay leaner next year? to loose nearly 3 stone and still be what 12 weeks is a hell of a lot dont you think? Or am i wrong? :lol:


Cheers mate, yeah definitely, I'm going to include flexible dieting into my bulk and use cyclical bulking as well in order to stay a lot leaner.

Yeah it is quite a lot lmao that's why I gave myself so long as well so I wouldn't feel like absolute sh1t doing it


----------



## BigKid

Up 3lbs from yesterdays cheat, had a large papa johns pizza for free (rewards points, loyal fatty:lol sausage and pepperoni with stuffed cheese crust:wub: then went out for a bit with the bish and had curry mutton and rice an peas, finished off her plate for her as well lmao as well as a cup of tea some chocolate digestives and a couple of jerk chicken patties earlier on in the day

Did back on friday anyway

*Back*

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

12 x 10

*Uni Lateral Rows*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Narrow Grip Pull Ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 8

Bw x 7

*DB Rows*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Did hams and forearms today

*Hams*

*Lying Leg Curls*

3 x 10

4 x 10

5 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

9 x 10

*Standing Leg Curl*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

Would have gone further, but felt my ham pulling so left it there

*Seated Leg Curls*

9 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

*Forearms*

*Cable Reverse Bicep Curls*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

12 x 10

*DB Wrist Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Just got finished ordering some TPW Whey, got choc mint brownie, jaffa cake and toffee fudge sundae, can't wait, they'll go wicked with my oats in the morning.

Also got some Apollo Torrip and T3 on the way, gonna start running the T3 at 100mcg ed


----------



## BigKid

Whey came today, like sex in my mouth, what dieting will do to you eh lmao

Quads and calves today

*Quads*

*Single legged leg extensions*

3 x 10

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

9 x 10

*Back squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 3 this was really fvcking hard, strength might be starting to drop

*Leg press*

200kg x 15

280kg x 15

360kg x 15

*Calves*

*Standing calf raises*

13 x 20

14 x 20

15 x 20

*Seated calf raises*

40kg x 15

50kg x 15

60kg x 15


----------



## BigKid

15st 8lbs today, 43lbs dropped since I started 14 weeks ago


----------



## BigKid

5th may to the 25th june


----------



## J1mmyc

Looking good mate


----------



## FelonE1

Nearly the same weight now lol.

Looking good bruv


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Nearly the same weight now lol.
> 
> Looking good bruv


How much you weighing now mate?

Cheers mate


----------



## swole troll

IN :thumbup1:

havent read ALL the way through so apologies if you already answered this but do you plan on coming off and running a PCT after all is said and done?


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> How much you weighing now mate?
> 
> Cheers mate


15stone 3lbs the other day


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> 15stone 3lbs the other day


Oh fvck lmao, probably be lighter than you by the end of the week:lol: good to see you putting on some real size mate, reckon you'll be a beast in the next few years if you stick to a consistent plan


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Oh fvck lmao, probably be lighter than you by the end of the week good to see you putting on some real size mate, reckon you'll be a beast in the next few years if you stick to a consistent plan


Lol yeah it's coming on now mate...consistently eating sh1tloads haha

I'm hoping mate. Tbh the difference I've made in the last 7 is fvcking great, onwards and upwards.

You're looking great btw


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Lol yeah it's coming on now mate...consistently eating sh1tloads haha
> 
> I'm hoping mate. Tbh the difference I've made in the last 7 is fvcking great, onwards and upwards.
> 
> You're looking great btw


Hope to see you on that stage within the next few years mate! If you nail a consistent plan you'll definitely have a good chance you're just quite indecisive lmao, can't wait for my bulk lmao, gonna throw in some gh and insulin as well as I need to be high 90's or over 100 yo be competitive at my height, goal is to make pro


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Hope to see you on that stage within the next few years mate! If you nail a consistent plan you'll definitely have a good chance you're just quite indecisive lmao, can't wait for my bulk lmao, gonna throw in some gh and insulin as well as I need to be high 90's or over 100 yo be competitive at my height, goal is to make pro


I only got indecisive when I got lean cos didn't wanna lose the abs. Thought fvxk the abs and started gaining.


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> I only got indecisive when I got lean cos didn't wanna lose the abs. Thought fvxk the abs and started gaining.


Yeah that's the route to go, only matters how you look on stage not off it


----------



## BigKid

Quads coming on well


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> View attachment 174279
> View attachment 174280
> 
> 
> Quads coming on well


They're looking decent mate


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> They're looking decent mate


For all the pain I give my knee I best get rewarded with quads worthy of the gods themselves:lol:


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> For all the pain I give my knee I best get rewarded with quads worthy of the gods themselves


I'm sure you will mate


----------



## BigKid

swole troll said:


> IN :thumbup1:
> 
> havent read ALL the way through so apologies if you already answered this but do you plan on coming off and running a PCT after all is said and done?


Sorry mate never saw this, good man! Yeah I do plan to come off after my show, toying with the idea of staying on a few extra weeks to get a good rebound in.

But when I do come off it'll be for 12-16 weeks then I'll start another bulking cycle, have a bit of time off then begin my prep again


----------



## BigKid

Did back and biceps yesterday, unbelievably hot in my gym even with the loading bay doors open, was absolutely dripping, love it lmao

*Back*

*Lat pulldown machine*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 10

*Unilateral rows* sat to the side

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Underhand barbell rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10 haven't even touched this since I was bulking, felt great

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 8

Bw x 7

*Wide grip T-bar rows*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

*Biceps*

*DB bicep curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Scott curls*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

*Narrow grip preacher curl machine*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 7


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Did back and biceps yesterday, unbelievably hot in my gym even with the loading bay doors open, was absolutely dripping, love it lmao
> 
> *Back*
> 
> *Lat pulldown machine*
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 140kg x 10
> 
> 160kg x 10
> 
> *Unilateral rows* sat to the side
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> *Underhand barbell rows*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 140kg x 10 haven't even touched this since I was bulking, felt great
> 
> *Pull ups*
> 
> Bw x 10
> 
> Bw x 8
> 
> Bw x 7
> 
> *Wide grip T-bar rows*
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *DB bicep curls*
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 22.5kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> 27.5kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> *Scott curls*
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 12.5kg x 10
> 
> 12.5kg x 10
> 
> *Narrow grip preacher curl machine*
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 7


Love it when I'm covered in sweat lol


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Love it when I'm covered in sweat lol


Just got back, absolutely fvcking dripping, I cycle there and back as well, just started getting in a freezing cold shower when I get back lmao


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Just got back, absolutely fvcking dripping, I cycle there and back as well, just started getting in a freezing cold shower when I get back lmao


Nice ain't it lol


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Nice ain't it lol


Horrible, got out the shower, dried myself and was soaked again within 5 minutes


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Horrible, got out the shower, dried myself and was soaked again within 5 minutes


Exactly the same 10mins ago mate,wasn't fvcking worth having a shower


----------



## BigKid

Did delts and traps yesterday, definitely starting to feel the strength dropping on the big compounds now

*Delts*

*DB Shoulder Press*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

50kg x 5

45kg x 10

*Standing Front DB Raise*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Standing Side DB Laterals*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Bent Over Rear DB Laterals Single Arm*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Traps*

*Shrug Rack*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

200kg x 10

*Haney Special*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Hit Chest and Triceps today, again really feeling my strength dropping on compounds now, cheat meal tomorrow is definitely needed, big weight drop this week as well

*Chest*

*Flat Bench Press*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 16 + 4 spot

120kg x 7

*Incline Smith Press*

60kg x 10

80kg x 6 - dropset to 60kg x 4

80kg x 5 - dropset to 60kg x 5

*Incline Chest Press Machine*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Pec Deck Flyes*

9 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

*Triceps*

*Single Arm DB OH Tricep Extensions*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Straight Bar Skull Crushers*

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*Tricep Pushdowns*

11 x 10

12 x 10

13 x 10

*Tricep Rope Extensions*

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10


----------



## MRENIGMA

BigKid said:


> Hit Chest and Triceps today, again really feeling my strength dropping on compounds now, cheat meal tomorrow is definitely needed, big weight drop this week as well
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> *Flat Bench Press*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 16 + 4 spot
> 
> 120kg x 7
> 
> *Incline Smith Press*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 6 - dropset to 60kg x 4
> 
> 80kg x 5 - dropset to 60kg x 5
> 
> *Incline Chest Press Machine*
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> *Pec Deck Flyes*
> 
> 9 x 10
> 
> 10 x 10
> 
> 11 x 10
> 
> *Triceps*
> 
> *Single Arm DB OH Tricep Extensions*
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 12.5kg x 10
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> *Straight Bar Skull Crushers*
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> *Tricep Pushdowns*
> 
> 11 x 10
> 
> 12 x 10
> 
> 13 x 10
> 
> *Tricep Rope Extensions*
> 
> 5 x 10
> 
> 6 x 10
> 
> 7 x 10


What's a big weight drop? How much have you lost? Are you cheat meals mainly carbs or you have anything inc high dirty fats?


----------



## BigKid

MRENIGMA said:


> What's a big weight drop? How much have you lost? Are you cheat meals mainly carbs or you have anything inc high dirty fats?


Flat bench for example was getting 120kg for 10 reps easy and 140kg for 10 reps with a spot on the last few, cheat meals are whatever the fvck I like lmao, yesterday was a large papa john's sausage and pepperoni stuffed crust pizza, cinnapie, giant chocolate cookie and a tub of Ben and Jerry's cookie dough


----------



## BigKid

Haven't had chance to upload yesterday's workout, been busy with work, did a 6pm-8am shift yesterday/today lmao, but got to sleep from 2-6:30 so not bad, got it again tonight from 8-8 so probably be asleep again, easy money lol

*Back*

*Underhand narrow grip lat pulldowns*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

12 x 10

-Supersetted with

*Unilateral rows*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Pullups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 8

Bw x 7

-Supersetted with

*Wide grip T-Bar row machine*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

*Cable Lat Extensions*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

*Hamstrings* Tri-set

*Lying Leg Curls*

3 x 10

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10

*Standing Single Leg Curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

2 x 10

*Seated Leg Curls*

8 x 10

9 x 10

10 x 10

*Forearms*

*DB Wrist Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Reverse Bicep Cable Curls*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10


----------



## BigKid

MRENIGMA said:


> What's a big weight drop? How much have you lost? Are you cheat meals mainly carbs or you have anything inc high dirty fats?


And I'm half asleep so only just clocked you asked about the weight drop as in my body not weights as in gym lmao, about 4-5lbs this week


----------



## BigKid

Let the games begin


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> View attachment 174480
> 
> 
> Let the games begin


Nice. The Apollo Rip240 was great so bet that is too.


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Nice. The Apollo Rip240 was great so bet that is too.


Looking forward to it man, mtren should give my sessions a nice boost


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Looking forward to it man, mtren should give my sessions a nice boost


Lol You'll be flying


----------



## BigKid

Did quads and calves yesterday

*Quads*

*Leg extensions*

4 x 10

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 10

18 x 10

20 x 10 full stack

*Back squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

160kg x 5

*Leg press*

240kg x 10

320kg x 10

400kg x 10

*Calves*

*Squat machine calf raises*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

*Standing calf raises*

13 x 15

14 x 15

15 x 15

*Seated calf raises *

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Did quads and calves yesterday
> 
> *Quads*
> 
> *Leg extensions*
> 
> 4 x 10
> 
> 6 x 10
> 
> 8 x 10
> 
> 10 x 10
> 
> 12 x 10
> 
> 14 x 10
> 
> 16 x 10
> 
> 18 x 10
> 
> 20 x 10 full stack
> 
> *Back squats*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 140kg x 8
> 
> 160kg x 5
> 
> *Leg press*
> 
> 240kg x 10
> 
> 320kg x 10
> 
> 400kg x 10
> 
> *Calves*
> 
> *Squat machine calf raises*
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> *Standing calf raises*
> 
> 13 x 15
> 
> 14 x 15
> 
> 15 x 15
> 
> *Seated calf raises *
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10


How was the MTREN?


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> How was the MTREN?


Good man, things felt lighter, couldn't go as hard as I wanted to as my patella tendon felt a bit funky, but definitely felt a difference, eager to see what it'll do today with back and biceps


----------



## BigKid

Hit Back and Biceps today, felt pretty good and vascularity is really getting good now

*Back*

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 10

*Low Grip Cable Rows*

18 x 10

19 x 10

20 x 10

*Barbell Rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 8

*Pullups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 9

Bw x 8

*Cable Lat Extensions*

10 x 10

11 x 10

12 x 10

*Biceps*

*DB Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Single Arm Hammer Curls*

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Cable Single Arm Bicep Curls*

2 x 10

3 x 10

3 x 10


----------



## BigKid

T3's making me feel lethargic as fvck, everything feels heavy and even walking requires so much effort


----------



## BigKid

Did delts and traps today, woke up a little late and my patella tendon is majorly aching so left the cardio today, will still get done this week though, 5x a week doesn't matter what day, most likely be saturday, looking a lot leaner today when I was training, looking good for 10.5 weeks out imo

*Delts*

*Smith Machine Press*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5 dropset to 80kg x 5

*Seated Front DB Raises*

15kg x 20

20kg x 20

25kg x 20

30kg x 20

*Seated Side DB Laterals*

15kg x 15

20kg x 15

25kg x 15

*Standing Front BB Raises*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Bent Over Rear DB Laterals*

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

*Traps*

*BB Shrugs*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

200kg x 10

*Seated Rear DB Shrugs*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Had my 2nd driving test this morning, failed the 1st with 1 major and 3 minors, passed this morning with 3 minors, no more being a bus wanker for me


----------



## BigKid

Went proper hypoglycaemic yesterday after doing cardio at the gym, so ended up having to nosh down a flapjack to get some carbs in me because I had to ride home as well and didn't fancy the possibility of fainting and waking up in a bush lmao

So had my cheat meal yesterday instead of today instead of fvcking up both days, had two tubs of Ben and Jerry's, cookie dough and peanut butter cup, half and half stuffed crust pepperoni and meateor pizza and chocolate brownies from dominoes, woke up today at 16.2, so an increase of 6lbs, feeling full as a house and veiny as fvck


----------



## BigKid

Haven't had chance to update this over the last few days, been doing night shifts 6-6 and a 6-7 for 3 days, so 37 hours in 3 days, was in the middle of absolutely fvcking nowhere, had zero internet, couldn't even get onto google lmao, 10 weeks out yesterday anyway, going to be doing 30 minutes fasted cardio 5x a week so an extra 50 minutes a week, dropping T3 down to 75mcg as of today as it was making me feel lethargic as fvck, weights went down, appetite was unbearable, also going back to mwf for jabs as I just don't have enough sites for ed use, tried it in my delt, half my arm blew up, did my pec, my pec blew up and gave me gyno symptoms, so just glutes and quads being used atm.

Quads and calves today anyway, will update again later


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Haven't had chance to update this over the last few days, been doing night shifts 6-6 and a 6-7 for 3 days, so 37 hours in 3 days, was in the middle of absolutely fvcking nowhere, had zero internet, couldn't even get onto google lmao, 10 weeks out yesterday anyway, going to be doing 30 minutes fasted cardio 5x a week so an extra 50 minutes a week, dropping T3 down to 75mcg as of today as it was making me feel lethargic as fvck, weights went down, appetite was unbearable, also going back to mwf for jabs as I just don't have enough sites for ed use, tried it in my delt, half my arm blew up, did my pec, my pec blew up and gave me gyno symptoms, so just glutes and quads being used atm.
> 
> Quads and calves today anyway, will update again later


Progres pics 10 weeks out?


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Progres pics 10 weeks out?


Either Wednesday or Friday


----------



## BigKid

Did quads and calves earlier, hammered them with tri sets and supersets

*Quads*

*Leg Extensions*

3 x 25

4 x 25

5 x 25

*Tri-sets*

*Leg Extensions/Hack Squats/DB Bench Squats*

*4 sets each*

8 x 20

60kg x 15

60kg x failure

*Superset of Front Squats/Back Squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Leg Press*

240kg x 10

240kg x 10

240kg x 10

Went balls deep on these motha fvckers

*Calves*

*Supersets*

*Seated Calf Raises*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Standing Calf Raises*

13 x 15

14 x 15

15 x 15


----------



## BigKid

Really fvcked back and biceps up earlier, wicked session, mad energy

*Back*

*Uni Lateral Rows*

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 6 dropset to 60kg x failure, dropset to 40kg x failure

*Underhand Barbell Rows*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Cable Rows*

19 x 10

20 x 10

21 x 10

*Nautilus Lat Pullover Machine (new addition to the gym, brilliant piece of kit)*

25kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Incline Bench DB Rows*

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Biceps*

*DB Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Preacher Curl Machine*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Single Arm Hammer Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Currently sat in a van 1 hour into my night shift for the next 3 nights making sure pikeys don't nick any diesel, aka getting paid for sleeping lmao

Delts and traps today anyway

*Delts*

*Shoulder press machine *

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 5 dropset to 80kg x 5

*Side laterals machine*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x failure dropset to 30kg x failure dropset to 20kg x failure

*DB side laterals*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Cable side laterals*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Seated front DB raises*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*T-bar row machine (grabbed where the plates are loaded*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Traps*

*DB shrugs *

30kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Seated rear DB shrugs *

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Hammered chest and triceps today, looking fvcking huge lately, not sure why lmao, may have been the unplanned binge I had on Sunday, first time I've slipped up in 16 weeks and I slipped up big lmao, looked leaner this week though so fvck it, may have a cheat tomorrow, haven't decided yet, if anything it'll probably just be something from the chippy and some ice cream from the shop next door, will see tomorrow

*Chest*

*Flat bench press*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 8 dropset to 100kg x 6 dropset to 60kg x 5

*Cable flyes*

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

*Flat chest press machine*

100 x 10

110 x 10

120 (full stack) x 10 + 2 negatives

*Incline DB flyes*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

*Triceps*

*Tricep pushdowns*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

12 x 10

13 x 10

*Dip machine*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

*One arm OH DB tricep extensions*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

These night shifts I'm doing sat in a van all night are mashing my back up, glad to see the end of them tonight, won't be needing to do anymore silly shifts next month once I've bought my car.

Back feels almost loose on one side, like the feeling you get when you hang off the pull up bar and let your back decompress, feels like that constantly, put some voltarol on it and got my mum to give it a massage yesterday (she's a massage therapist, perks of being me eh) and it seemed to make it hurt even more


----------



## BigKid

Last one of these sh1tty night shifts, spoke to my guy earlier and he gave the go ahead for a cheat so had a maccies and some cakes/cookies, took some progress pictures but no idea how to upload them since this update off my phone, says I need to post them via a link...


----------



## BigKid

@FelonE how you finding those keifei T3 mate?


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> @FelonE how you finding those keifei T3 mate?


Good mate,hungry as fvck lol hot too. Stripping me nicely.


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Good mate,hungry as fvck lol hot too. Stripping me nicely.


Was gonna buy some pharma T3 and run at the same dose to see if there was any difference


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Was gonna buy some pharma T3 and run at the same dose to see if there was any difference


What t3 are you running atm?


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> What t3 are you running atm?


Same one as you, the keifei stuff


----------



## FelonE1

> Same one as you, the keifei stuff


Don't you like it then?


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Don't you like it then?


I was expecting more off of 100mcg a day, increased temperature etc, but haven't had anything


----------



## A1243R

Re your back mate, i always get back issues when sitting for long periods! Ill have a physio session on it (massage / loosen it up) and it will be agony for like 2/3 days and then go perfect again!


----------



## FelonE1

> I was expecting more off of 100mcg a day, increased temperature etc, but haven't had anything


Strange cos I have. Not been sleeping well since I started, but then I don't anyway anymore


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Strange cos I have. Not been sleeping well since I started, but then I don't anyway anymore


I seem to be quite immune to things this cycle, trens not giving me any sides of back/shin pumps etc, only thing that's given me sides has been the clen



A1243R said:


> Re your back mate, i always get back issues when sitting for long periods! Ill have a physio session on it (massage / loosen it up) and it will be agony for like 2/3 days and then go perfect again!


Yeah I'm gonna have to put some money aside to see a chiropractor and get some deep tissue therapy as well


----------



## BigKid

Did back on friday

*Back*

* - Superset*

*Unilateral Rows*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Underhand Lat Pulldowns*

10 x 10

11 x 10

12 x 10

* - Superset*

*Pull Ups*

Bw x 8

Bw x 7

Bw x 5

*T-Bar Row Machine*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 8


----------



## BigKid

Hit Hams and Forearms today

*Hams*

*Lying Leg Curls*

3 x 10

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

*Stiff Leg Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Single Leg Standing Leg Curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 6 + 4 cheat reps

*Forearms*

*Reverse Bicep Cable Curls*

5 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

9 x 10

10 x 10

*Cable Wrist Curls*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

*Standing DB Wrist Curls*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

15kg x 18

Cardio is also being upped to 40 mins fasted 5 times a week as of next week, most I'll be going up to is 50 mins x 5 a week, after that it'll be food being dropped instead of adding in more cardio


----------



## ah24

What clen are you using mate??


----------



## BigKid

ah24 said:


> What clen are you using mate??


Was using Malay Tiger clen,its the absolute bomb, and I'm very stim tolerant so for me to be saying that when I was only starting on 40mcg is something


----------



## BigKid

Starting the 40 minutes of cardio 5 x a week as of tomorrow, unsure whether to do two 20 minute sessions instead of one big 40 minute one though as I recall reading a japanese study done that showed greater fat loss from 2 separate smaller sessions over one large session


----------



## FelonE1

Any recent pics fatty?


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Any recent pics fatty?


I have absolutely no idea how to upload pictures off of my phone or laptop onto here now, the link attachment just gives me the option to insert url codes...


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Any recent pics fatty?


But yes I do have some recent pics that I want to put up lmao


----------



## BigKid

Feeling pretty shitty today, probably the added cardio taking its toll, hoping it smooths over in the next couple of days or so, hit quads and calves earlier anyway, pretty decent session

*Quads*

*Leg Extensions*

3 x 12

5 x 12

6 x 12

7 x 12

9 x 12

11 x 12

*Leg Press *(Went way deeper than I usually go on these)

200kg x 10

240kg x 10

280kg x 10

320kg x 10

360kg x 10

*Back Squats*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 8

*Single Leg BB Lunges*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Calves*

*Standing Calf Raises*

13 x 10

14 x 10

15 x 10

*Seated Calf Raises*

40kg x 15

50kg x 15

60kg x 15


----------



## BigKid

If someone could instruct me how to upload pictures onto this sh1t that'd be spectacular lmao


----------



## Frandeman

Working fine
Same as before young man


----------



## BigKid

Frandeman said:


> Working fine Same as before young man


Whenever I click link it just comes up with the option to insert a picture from a URL not my phones memory like usual or from my laptop


----------



## BigKid

Hit Back and Biceps earlier, pretty good session, did it with my old training partner, he loves volume on biceps lmao, they're cramping to fvck now

*Back*

*Wide Grip Unilateral Rows*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Wide Grip Seated Cable Rows *(put flat bench over the regular seat)

8 x 10

12 x 10

16 x 10

*Barbell Rows *(2 sets back to back alternating between underhand and overhand)

60kg x 10 + 60kg x 10

100kg x 10 + 100kg x 10

*Dumbell Rows*

35kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

- Supersetted with

*Flat Chest Press Machine *(Stand in front of it and use it for back)

35 x failure (Over 30)

50 x failure (around 25)

60 x failure (around 25)

*Biceps*

*DB Bicep Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

32.5kg x 18 dropset to 20kg x failure (around 20)

*EZ Bar Curls *(alternating between wide grip and narrow grip)

30kg x failure (around 20) wide grip

30kg x failure (around 18) narrow grip

30kg x failure (around 17) wide grip

30kg x failure (around 12) wide grip

*Cybex Preacher Curl Machine*

7 x 10

8 x failure - 6 x failure - 4 x failure - 3 x failure

7 x failure - 5 x failure - 3 x failure

*Narrow Grip Bicep Cable Curls *(5 second squeeze on each rep)

7 x failure

7 x failure

7 x failure

7 x failure

- Supersetted with

*DB Hammer Curls*

12.5kg x failure (20+)

12.5kg x failure (15+)

12.5kg x failure 12


----------



## BigKid

Pretty sure prepsomnia has kicked in, took well over 2 hours to get to sleep last night and here I am again tonight after having laid here for over an hour still wide awake, the joys


----------



## BigKid

Cutting cheat meals out as of this week, instead will be having a junk refeed day, basically can just have whatever I want upto my maintenance calories, so got an extra 1000 calories to have what I want Fridays, kind of a controlled cheat meal I guess


----------



## BigKid

Hit Delts & Traps today

*Delts*

*Viking Press*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 8

*Single Arm Front DB Raises*

15kg x 20

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

*DB Side Laterals*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

*Cable Rear Laterals*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Traps*

*BB Shrugs*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

220kg x 10 dropset to 100kg x 5 with 2 second squeeze + 5 fast reps + 5 with 2 second squeeze + 5 fast reps

*Seated Rear DB Shrugs*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Went to brum today and had a spa day with my mum, her belated birthday present, was good, had a back massage and then used the sauna and steam room etc, cleared my skin up a treat and dropped a load of water weight so that's a plus, then went up to ultimate fitness birmingham and had a chest session

*Chest*

*Incline DB Press*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

*Decline Machine Chest Press*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Flat Bench Machine*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

*Pec Deck*

58kg x 10

63kg x 10

63kg x 8

*Triceps*

Tricep Pushdowns

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

*Arm Extensions*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Dips*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10


----------



## BigKid

Saw my mates brother on Friday, he's won his class at the British about 3-4 times, quite well known, said I'm bang on point for 8 weeks out so that was great, gonna open up a photobucket account or some sh1t so I can post pictures up again


----------



## BigKid

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll16/gemini_stefan/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20150726_104148_zps2gyfqgma_edit_1437915400792_zpschktlcwp.jpg

@FelonE whacked the pictures up via photobucket mate, have a look


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll16/gemini_stefan/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20150726_104148_zps2gyfqgma_edit_1437915400792_zpschktlcwp.jpg
> 
> @FelonE whacked the pictures up via photobucket mate, have a look


Looking good mate,still look big too


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Looking good mate,still look big too


Cheers mate, feeling pretty good about it


----------



## A1243R

Looking big mate


----------



## BigKid

Woke up at 15.5 today, lightest I've been, starting to think I may even come in a bit too early for this show


----------



## BigKid

Hit back on friday

*Back*

*Lat Pulldown Machine*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 8

- Supersetted with

*Nautilus Pullover Machine*

52.5kg x 10

60kg x 10

67.5kg x 10

*Single Arm Low Grip Machine Rows*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

- Supersetted with

*Pullups*

Bw x 8

Bw x 6

Bw x 4


----------



## BigKid

Hit Hams, forearms and abs on sunday because I was absolutely wrote off from work on friday, 8-8 shift at a festival, woke up ill and had no voice the next day, plus side I found £60 and an iphone lmao

*Hams*

*Seated Leg Curls*

3 x 10

5 x 10

7 x 10

9 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

*Lying Leg Curls*

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10

*Standing Single Leg Curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 8

*Forearms*

*Reverse Grip Cable Bicep Curls*

5 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

9 x 10

*DB Wrist Curls*

15kg x 15

17.5kg x 15

20kg x 15

*DB Wrist Extensions*

5kg x 15

7.5kg x 15

10kg x 12

*Abs*

*Crunches*

Bw x 25

Bw x 25

Bw x 25

Bw x 25

*Crunch Machine*

20kg x 25

20kg x 25

20kg x 25

20kg x 25

*Leg Raises*

Bw x 15

Bw x 12

Bw x 8


----------



## BigKid

Hit Quads and Calves today

*Quads*

*Leg Extensions*

3 x 15

5 x 15

7 x 15

9 x 15

11 x 15

13 x 12

*Back Squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 7

*Leg Press*

200kg x 10

240kg x 10

280kg x 10

280kg x 20

*Calves*

*Standing Calf Raises*

13 x 15

14 x 15

15 x 15

*Seated Calf Raises*

20kg x 15

40kg x 15

50kg x 15

60kg x 15


----------



## BigKid

Weights dropped down to 15.3 today, I reckon I'll be in the 14st region by friday.

Got some goodies today for my cheat on friday, got a 200g reese peanut butter chocolate bar, a 200g american chocolate brownie chocolate bar and a box of banana twinkies, probably gonna get pizza as well

Did back and Biceps today anyway

*Back*

*Unilateral Rows*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Cable Rows*

18 x 10

19 x 10

20 x 10

*Underhand Lat Pulldowns*

9 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

*Pull ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 8

Bw x 5

*Biceps*

*Barbell Curls*

Bar x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*DB Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Preacher Curl Machine*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Tempers been absolutely horrendous today, hanging out my ar5e, on the plus side though I keep getting told I'm coming in way too fast and being told to do an earlier show, so if all goes to plan and I'm ready early I might be doing the welsh with my mate as well as the birmingham if I don't qualify

*Delts*

*DB Shoulder Press*

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

50kg x 6

*Seated Front DB Raise*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Standing DB Side Laterals*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10 - dropset to 20kg x 10 - dropset to 15kg x 10

*Standing Rear DB Laterals*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Cable Side Laterals*

2 x 10

2 x 10

2 x 10

*Traps*

*Shrugs*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

200kg x 10

*Seated Rear DB Shrugs*

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Hit chest and triceps today, had another exam for uni, smashed it, practically a physics exam never mind sports therapy

*Chest*

*Incline DB Press*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

*Single Arm Flat Chest Press Machine (Sat to the side)*

15kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Flat Chest Press Machine*

90 x 10

100 x 10

110 x 10

*Cable Flyes*

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

*Triceps*

*Tricep Pushdowns*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

13 x 10

14 x 10

*Single Arm OH DB Extensions*

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

*Dip Machine*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Got a full stash lined up for tomorrow's cheat, tub of haagen dazs strawberry cheesecake, giant 200g reese's peanut butter chocolate bar, giant 200g american chocolate brownie chocolate bar, box of strawberry sensation poptarts, box of banana twinkies and a bag of haribo tangfastics frenzy flavour


----------



## BigKid

Woke up at 15.2 today, didn't quite get down to the 14st region but that'll happen next week I reckon l


----------



## Dan TT

BigKid said:


> Got a full stash lined up for tomorrow's cheat, tub of haagen dazs strawberry cheesecake, giant 200g reese's peanut butter chocolate bar, giant 200g american chocolate brownie chocolate bar, box of strawberry sensation poptarts, box of banana twinkies and a bag of haribo tangfastics frenzy flavour


That is just cruel as fcuk. Get a fat greasy takeaway in aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## BigKid

Dan TT said:


> That is just cruel as fcuk. Get a fat greasy takeaway in aswell :thumbup1:


That's already planned haha, gonna shoot for a pizza I reckon


----------



## BigKid

@MuscleFood when are you guys getting some more cinnamon raisin ezekiel bread in?


----------



## MuscleFood

We've not got a date yet. Still waiting for the supplier to confirm


----------



## BigKid

Been busy working over the weekend hence why no updates

Hit back on friday

*Back*

*Underhand Lat Pulldowns*

8 x 10

9 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

12 x 10

13 x 10

*Unilateral Rows*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Underhand Barbell Rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 6

*Pullups*

Bw x 8

Bw x 6

Bw x 4


----------



## BigKid

Did hams, forearms and abs on saturday

*Hamstrings*

*Lying Leg Curls*

2 x 10

3 x 10

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

9 x 10

*Standing Single Legged Leg Curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Stiff Legged Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Forearms*

*Reverse Bicep Cable Curls*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

12 x 10

*DB Wrist Curls*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

*Abs*

*Crunches*

Bw x 15

Bw x 15

Bw x 15

- Supersetted with

*Seated Leg Tucks*

Bw x 15

Bw x 15

Bw x 15

*Weighted Crunches*

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 6


----------



## BigKid

Hit Quads and Calves today

*Quads*

*Leg Extensions*

2 x 20

4 x 20

6 x 20

8 x 12

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 10

*Back Squats*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 8

*Single Legged Leg Press*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Calves*

*Leg Press Calf Extensions*

40kg x 15

60kg x 15

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 5

220kg x 5

*Seated Calf Raises*

40kg x 15

50kg x 15

60kg x 15

70kg x 15


----------



## BigKid

15st 1lb today, definitely gonna be in the 14st region by Friday, cheat days are being kept in, they seem to be working for me the leaner I get, last Friday I was 15st 3lbs yesterday I was 15st 2lbs and today even lower


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> 15st 1lb today, definitely gonna be in the 14st region by Friday, cheat days are being kept in, they seem to be working for me the leaner I get, last Friday I was 15st 3lbs yesterday I was 15st 2lbs and today even lower


Do you monitor the cheat meal mate? Ie keep under 2000 cals or something like that?


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Do you monitor the cheat meal mate? Ie keep under 2000 cals or something like that?


Not at all, it's whatever I want for the whole day, 10k cals plus easily


----------



## BigKid

Talking to my mate the other day about everyone saying I've got ages left till the comp, feels like it's so close for me as I've already been dieting like 19/20 weeks lmao, but in reality most people still have half their prep left


----------



## BigKid

Been slacking on the updates this week, real grinder of a week, will update everything when I'm home, currently doing cv at the gym after hitting back


----------



## MRENIGMA

> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll16/gemini_stefan/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20150726_104148_zps2gyfqgma_edit_1437915400792_zpschktlcwp.jpg
> 
> @FelonE whacked the pictures up via photobucket mate, have a look


Impressive


----------



## BigKid

Finally got chance to sit down and update this

Did back and biceps on tuesday

*Back*

*Lat Pulldown Machine*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Unilateral Rows*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Underhand Barbell Rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 6

*Low Pulley Row Machine*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Biceps*

*DB Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Straight Bar Curls*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Preacher Curl Machine*

15kg x 10

25kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Delts & Traps wednesday

*Delts*

*Smith Machine Shoulder Press*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

*Seated Front DB Raises*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*Standing Side DB Laterals*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Cable Side Laterals*

3 x 10

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

*Incline Bench Rear DB Laterals *(Lean into bench)

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Traps*

*DB Shrugs*

30kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

*T-Bar Row Machine *(Used for shrugs)

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Chest and triceps on thursday

*Chest*

*Flat Bench Press*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 6

*Incline Smith Bench Press*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

- Supersetted with

*Pec Dec Flyes*

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

*Incline DB Flyes*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

- Supersetted with

*Incline Chest Press Machine*

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

*Decline Cable Flyes*

4 x failure

4 x failure

Negatives thrown in everywhere for the whole chest workout

*Triceps*

*Straight Bar Skull Crushers*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

Isometric contractions done halfway through the rep with a squeeze at the concentric part of the movement as well, negatives thrown in as well

*Underhand Tricep Pushdowns*

6 x 10

7 x 10

7 x 10

- Supersetted with

*Tricep Pushdowns*

8 x 10

9 x 10

10 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Back again on friday

*Back*

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns*

8 x 10

9 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

13 x 10

14 x 10

*Unilateral Rows *Sat to the side

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 7

*T-Bar Rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Pull Ups*

Bw x 10

Bw x 8

Bw x 6


----------



## BigKid

Hams, Forearms and abs yesterday (Saturday)

*Hams*

*Seated Leg Curls*

3 x 10

5 x 10

7 x 10

9 x 10

11 x 10

13 x 10

*Lying Leg Curls*

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

*Standing Single Leg Curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Forearms*

*DB Wrist Curls*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

*Cable Wrist Curls*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

*Reverse BB Bicep Curls*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Abs*

*Crunches *(Holding plate)

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

- Supersetted with

*Leg Tucks*

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

*Ab Crunch Machine*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Diets been changed as well, experimenting with having all my carbs pre workout rather than pre and intra

Leg day and Back day diet

Meal 1: 2 Ezekiel English Muffins + 24g Nuts n More Toffee Crunch Peanut Butter + 26g Nuts n More Chocolate Peanut Butter

Meal 2: 170g Extra Lean Beef Mince + 75g Basmati Rice + 30g Tesco 50% Less Sugar Ketchup + 2 Pop Tarts

Post Workout Shake: 2 scoops Allmax Allwhey

Meal 3: 150g Cod Fillets + 100g Broccoli + 15g Tesco 50% Less Sugar Ketchup

Meal 4: 200g Chicken Breast + 100g Broccoli + 15g Tesco 50% Less Sugar Ketchup

Meal 5: 2 Scoops TPW Whey 80

Calories: 2255

Protein: 241g

Carbohydrates: 220g

Fats: 46g

Diet for every other day is as follows

Meal 1: 2 Ezekiel English Muffins + 24g Nuts n More Toffee Crunch Peanut Butter + 26g Nuts n More Chocolate Peanut Butter

Meal 2: 170g Extra Lean Beef Mince + 75g Basmati Rice + 30g Tesco 50% Less Sugar Ketchup + 1 Pop Tart

Post Workout Shake: 2 scoops Allmax Allwhey

Meal 3: 150g Cod Fillets + 100g Broccoli + 15g Tesco 50% Less Sugar Ketchup

Meal 4: 200g Chicken Breast + 100g Broccoli + 15g Tesco 50% Less Sugar Ketchup

Meal 5: 2 Scoops TPW Whey 80

Calories: 2061

Protein: 239g

Carbohydrates: 186g

Fats: 40g

Cardio is also being upped as of monday being 6 weeks out, 30 minutes twice daily, one AM fasted and the other post workout


----------



## BigKid

Quads and calves today

*Quads*

*Leg extensions*

3 x 15

5 x 15

7 x 15

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 10

20 (full stack) x 17 - dropset to 10 x 30

*Smith machine back squat*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

*Single legged leg press*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Calves*

*Standing calf raises*

10 x 10

15 x 10

20 x 5

22 x 5

24 x 5

26 x 5

28 x 5

*Seated calf raises*

40kg x 15

50kg x 15

60kg x 15


----------



## BigKid

Hit back and biceps today, really had to dig deep, felt like absolute sh1t, those extra 20 minutes of cardio a day have hit me for 6

*Back*

*Underhand Lat Pulldowns*

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 10

*Cable Rows*

18 x 10

19 x 10

20 x 10

*Unilateral Rows*

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Pull Ups*

Bw x 6

Bw x 4

Bw x 4

*Biceps*

*DB Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*DB Hammer Curls*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*DB Concentration Curls*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Cybex Preacher Curl Machine*

5 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 8


----------



## BigKid

Smashed delts and traps yesterday

*Delts*

*DB shoulder press*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

45kg x 10

*Underhand front DB raises*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Standing DB side laterals*

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Seated rear DB laterals *

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Squat machine shoulder press*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

*Traps*

*Shrug machine*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

180kg x 10

*Seated rear DB shrugs*

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Woke up at 14st 12lbs today, total weight loss of 3st 11lbs so far, friends think I'll get down to around 14st 2lbs stage weight, 5.5 weeks out today


----------



## BigKid

Just trained chest with Dean Lesiak, got some feedback off him at the end, says my condition is spot on for 5.5 weeks out, well happy with that.

Can't wait for cheat day tomorrow, gonna demolish everything in sight


----------



## FelonE1

> Just trained chest with Dean Lesiak, got some feedback off him at the end, says my condition is spot on for 5.5 weeks out, well happy with that.
> 
> Can't wait for cheat day tomorrow, gonna demolish everything in sight


Fatty


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Fatty


Don't be jealous, got four tubs of ice cream waiting for me


----------



## FelonE1

> Don't be jealous, got four tubs of ice cream waiting for me


Lol ya porker


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Lol ya porker


Lmao mate I'm going all fu**ing out tomorrow, absolutely gorging myself


----------



## BigKid

Just did chest today as was training it for an hour

*Chest*

*Pec Dec*

6 x 15

8 x 15

14 x 10

20 x failure - dropset to 10 for failure

*Barbell Floor Presses*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 8 - dropset 100kg x failure - dropset 60kg x failure

*Incline Chest Press Machine*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x failure - dropset to 60kg x failure

*Cable Flyes*

4 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10 - dropset to 4 x failure


----------



## BigKid

Been real sh1tty with the updates lately, absolutely knackered with work and this prep, really taking it out of me

hit back friday anyway

*Back*

*Lat Pulldown Machine*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 10

*Unilateral Rows (sat to the side)*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*T-Bar Row Machine*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Nautilus Pullover Machine*

45kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

60kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Hams, triceps, forearms and abs on saturday, as I didn't get chance to do them thursday

*Hams*

*Lying Leg Curls*

2 x 10

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 8

*Standing Single Leg Curls*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x10

*Stiff Leg Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Triceps*

*Tricep Pushdowns*

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

11 x 10

12 x 10

13 x 10

*Underhand Tricep Extensions*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10

9 x 10

*Single Arm OH DB Tricep Extensions*

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 6 - dropset to 10kg x 6

*Forearms*

*DB Wrist Curls*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

*Reverse Straight Bar Bicep Curls*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

*Abs*

*Weighted Crunches*

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

*Ab Crunch machine*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10


----------



## BigKid

Hit quads and calves yesterday

*Quads*

*Leg Extensions*

4 x 10

6 x 10

8 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10

16 x 10

18 x 10

*Leg Press (Narrow Footing, balls deep)*

200kg x 10

240kg x 10

280kg x 10

320kg x 10

360kg x 10

400kg x 10

*Front BB Squats*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 4

*Calves*

*Standing Calf Raises*

10 x 15

12 x 15

20 x 5

22 x 5

24 x 5

26 x 5

28 x 5

*Seated Calf Raises*

40kg x 20

50kg x 20

60kg x 20


----------



## BigKid

Hit back and biceps today

*Back*

*Unilateral Rows*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

*T-Bar Rows*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Cable Rows*

18 x 10

19 x 10

20 x 10

*Overhand Barbell Rows*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Biceps*

*DB Curls*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Single Arm Hammer Curls*

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Cybex Preacher Curl Machine*

6 x 10

7 x 10

8 x 10


----------



## BigKid

Hit delts and traps yesterday

*Delts*

*Shoulder Press Machine*

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

*Standing DB Front Raises*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Standing DB Side Laterals*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Cable Rear Laterals*

1 x 10

2 x 10

3 x 10

*Traps*

*BB Shrugs*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

220kg x 10

*Haney Special Shrugs*

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

140kg x 20


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Hit delts and traps yesterday
> 
> *Delts*
> 
> *Shoulder Press Machine*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 6
> 
> *Standing DB Front Raises*
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10
> 
> *Standing DB Side Laterals*
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> *Cable Rear Laterals*
> 
> 1 x 10
> 
> 2 x 10
> 
> 3 x 10
> 
> *Traps*
> 
> *BB Shrugs*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 140kg x 10
> 
> 180kg x 10
> 
> 220kg x 10
> 
> *Haney Special Shrugs*
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> 140kg x 20


Nice


----------



## A1243R

How did you get on mate? @BigKid


----------



## FelonE1

A1243R said:


> How did you get on mate? @BigKid


Was thinking this myself this morning


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> How did you get on mate? @BigKid


Haven't bothered updating this in ages just due to being absolutely ****ed with training and the whole prep etc, about 1 week out I completely ran out of cash so just couldn't do it, had 3 days off training and diet, then got a massive unexpected payment, so got straight back on it but was too close for the Birmingham so doing the bedworth this Sunday

I'll get some pictures I took yesterday up


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Haven't bothered updating this in ages just due to being absolutely ****ed with training and the whole prep etc, about 1 week out I completely ran out of cash so just couldn't do it, had 3 days off training and diet, then got a massive unexpected payment, so got straight back on it but was too close for the Birmingham so doing the bedworth this Sunday
> 
> I'll get some pictures I took yesterday up


Get them up  Im guessing your ready... i want to see how your looking!


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Get them up  Im guessing your ready... i want to see how your looking!


http://


----------



## BigKid

http://

http://


----------



## BigKid

http://

http://

These were all yesterday after having had no carbs since the Wednesday before, just started adding some carbs in today and then properly carbing up Thurs Fri and Saturday


----------



## BigKid

@FelonE @A1243R


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> @FelonE @A1243R


Looking good my man


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> @FelonE @A1243R


Looking good bud, happy with where your at? What you weighing now?


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Looking good bud, happy with where your at? What you weighing now?


Cheers mate, honestly I'd prefer to be leaner, but I keep comparing myself to people competing in the experienced categories, I'm only hitting juniors, come next prep I think I'll definitely be hiring help as it definitely would have helped to just have a bona-fide set plan in place rather than me reading all the time and trying different things and it just ends up fu**ing with your head


----------



## A1243R

BigKid said:


> Cheers mate, honestly I'd prefer to be leaner, but I keep comparing myself to people competing in the experienced categories, I'm only hitting juniors, come next prep I think I'll definitely be hiring help as it definitely would have helped to just have a bona-fide set plan in place rather than me reading all the time and trying different things and it just ends up fu**ing with your head


Good mate! If i ever decide to do it i without doubt will have a prep coach haha


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Good mate! If i ever decide to do it i without doubt will have a prep coach haha


I definitely will be next time, just under 15st at the moment but I can't give an accurate answer because I go to bed at about 11-12 and I'm up at 5 for cardio so, once I get a full nights sleep like 8-9 hours I'm expecting a good answer


----------



## zeevolution

good stuff man, solid work! what's your cardio like in the morning, what do you do?


----------



## BigKid

http://


----------



## BigKid

First chance I've had to update this since the comp, new job, started back at uni again and had zero time, didn't place unfortunately, know why obviously just wasn't conditioned enough, plan now is to stay in decent condition, have a few months off all peds and then do another comp in May before I go away on holiday in June



zeevolution said:


> good stuff man, solid work! what's your cardio like in the morning, what do you do?


Hi mate, was doing 45 minutes AM and 45 minutes PM for the last few weeks leading up to comp


----------



## BigKid

@A1243R @FelonE @TELBOR


----------



## A1243R

Size was there fella as you say just conditioning! You'll smash it next time, get a coach. Will Griffiths is good for around 150 quid for 3 months hes cheapish too!


----------



## BigKid

A1243R said:


> Size was there fella as you say just conditioning! You'll smash it next time, get a coach. Will Griffiths is good for around 150 quid for 3 months hes cheapish too!


Yeah he's the guy I was going to start working with! Just have to get the money together because since I've got a car it's been burning a hole in my pocket haha


----------



## 1manarmy

BigKid said:


> Yeah he's the guy I was going to start working with! Just have to get the money together because since I've got a car it's been burning a hole in my pocket haha


ive used will for two preps and two offseaons...cant fault him at all!


----------

